# Big Brother Season 17



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*BB 17 - First Impressions*​​





​The Season 17 premier was on Wednesday night. Part 2 was on Thursday. By the end of Thursday's episode, all of the houseguests were secured within the BB abode. The season promises to be exciting and somewhat unpredictable - as usual. Three twists were revealed to us on night 1. They are the Battle of the Block (BotB -which is a repeat of last season), the Twin Twist, and the BB Takeover. The details for those can be found in the link in my second paragraph.​​Anyway, I tuned into the first two episodes (you can get all of the ins and outs  here) and enjoyed them. I also made mental notes on the hamsters and my first impressions of them:​
*Audrey -* Likeable enough. She's the transsexual, but from her looks, you'd never guess it. Like she says, she's a girly girl. I didn't detect a male voice or any other male mannerisms. Audrey made the switch 3 years ago. This will be interesting going forward.
*Austin -* For a wrestler, he seems as coordinated as a newborn. He was one of the first to drop out of the HoH competition. Jury's still out.
*Becky -* Hates divas. Should be interesting.
*Clay -* Pretty boy who wants to keep his football background secret.
*Da'Vonne -* Watch out for this one! Methinks she's a schemer. Has _"Me, me"_ written all over her.
*Jace -* This year's Zach?
*James -* Reminds me of Donny, but only because of the accent.
*Jason -* Very bubbly. Maybe too bubbly.
*John -* The mad rock star dentist. *Back-stabber alert!*
*Liz -* She might have us seeing double before long (hint-hint).
*Meg -* Seems to have a wild streak about her. Somewhat on the bubbly side.
*Shelli -* Self-proclaimed Panther (that's a younger Cougar). I think she's targeting Clay for some hanky-panky.
*Jackie -* Former Amazing Race competitor. She's probably got Jeff's back.
*Jeff -* Former Amazing Race competitor. He's probably got Jackie's back.
*Vanessa -* Professional poker player who's made over $4M in winnings. I have no idea why she's even messing with BB.
*Julia -* No opinion.
*Steve -* The resident nerd. Too early to tell his true colors.
　
　
=====​​*June 26, 2015- Spoilers At A Glance*​​*


Spoiler



Jason is the other HoH.


*​


Spoiler



​*In this weeks Big Brother Takeover, Jeff Weldon & Jackie Ibarra, former competitors on The Amazing Race, are competing beside the BB HGs.*​​*Jason was de-throned, James is the HoH.*​​*Jackie and Steve are Nominated.*​​*Austin, Da'Vonne, Liz, & Vanessa are the Have-Nots.*​​*The PoV players have been selected: James, Steve, Jackie, John, Becky and Jason.*​​*The PoV competition hasn't been played yet. *​​The Twin Twist is back, and here's how it works. One of the HGs has an identical twin [big money is on Liz]. The other HGs have no idea, but both twins will be taking turns living in the house and competing as one person. These two will be constantly switching places, playing as one HG. The big question is, can these twins fool the other HGs? If they can survive the first five HGs, they both earn the right to enter the game and play as individual HGs.​​You will also note that I have "No opinion" next to Julia. She's in actuality Liz's twin, but I didn't want to violate the spoiler rule by identifying her in that section of my post.​


​　​Source ​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

We just finished watching the first episode of BBAD that was televised last night. 

1. The channel (Pop on Dish) is still in SD. We used the "Format" button on the Dish remote and changed the format to Partial Zoom. It'll work on full zoom also, but it gets a bit too fuzzy.

2. Lots of commercials. Every now and then they come back from the break only to go back into it 5 or 10 seconds later. Very annoying.

3. The censor was either broken or turned off. I don't know if this was on purpose, but I hope so. I'm also hoping this is a permanent thing. It's the reason we enjoyed BBAD so much on SHOTOO a few years back.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*


Spoiler



The PoV competition was played Friday, Steve Won


*


Spoiler



*.*

*Source *


----------



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

Henry said:


> *Audrey -* Likeable enough. She's the transsexual, but from her looks, you'd never guess it. Like she says, she's a girly girl. I didn't detect a male voice or any other male mannerisms. Audrey made the switch 3 years ago. This will be interesting going forward.


I guessed it right off the bat! It was pretty obvious.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Da'Vonne and Vanessa were rewarded for volunteering to skip the HoH competition. They were given Big Brother Fast Forwards (they cannot be nominated or evicted this week). They were also given the right to select another houseguest to enjoy the same privilege. Da'Vonne picked Liz and Vanessa picked Austin.

Source 

*


Spoiler



At the PoV Meeting, Steve used the PoV, and James Nominated Jace in his place.


*


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm guessing that my initial impression of Da'Vonne was on point. It seems that she gave Liz the BB Fast Forward only after she got assurances from Liz that she would not be nominated if Liz won the HoH next week. Audrey and Shelli (Da'Vonne's alliance) aren't too happy with that.

Ah, yes ... a poignant me-me moment.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Julia is in the house as Liz.

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Audrey is rubbing people the wrong way. She is lying and making multiple alliances, some of which are contradictory. Her manipulative manner is being discussed by the hamsters, some who want her evicted outright and others that want her back-doored. Either way, she appears to have one foot out the door.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



As best I can tell, Julia is still in the house as Liz. Most hamsters accept that Jace will most likely be evicted, but the consensus is that Audrey will be next. Lots of fireworks and tears.

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Zach, I mean Jace, has streaked naked in the back yard. There's little doubt that he will be evicted tonight. It's also a safe bet that Audrey will be next week's target.

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Here's Morty's tongue-in-cheek description of what happens behind the scenes as the houseguests (HGs) and the CBS crew prepare for tonight's live eviction episode. Mind you, his description is intended for those who subscribe to the CBS Live Feeds, but I'm posting it here because I find it amusing...

---------------

_"The HGs get the house all cleaned up._

_Then Julie Chen arrives, carried in on a sedan chair by four bronzed and brawny, footmen-- we don't get to see that._

_







_
_Artist's rendering of Julie Chen's arrival at Studio City._

_BB sends all the HGs up to the HoH room where everyone naps and doesn't talk to each other. While the HGs are in the HoH on lockdown, a group of production assistants, or PAs as the stars call them, assume the roles of the HGs._

_They do a complete run through of tonight's show. This allows them to test all the camera angles, the HoH challenge equipment, and it gives Julie time to practice witty ad-libs. We see none of this on the live feeds, just the boring real HGs snoozing in the HoH room.

After the rehearsal, they let the HGs out of the HoH and everyone goes downstairs to snack and make one last grab at changing the votes. During this time, the feeds are worthless because BB is directing them so much that all we see is the WBRB [We'll Be Right Back] screen for most of the day. I imagine that during this time Julie is some place fabulous, being fanned and fed grapes.

The last step is the primping. The struggle for mirror time is amusing. The guys are just as bad as the girls. There's plucking, painting, pruning, brushing, because tonight, for 45 minutes, they'll be on CBS"._

_--------------- _

Source


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Yup, that's Julie alright. Complete with her sideways pose.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*The Twin Twist was Revealed to the Audience*​
*By a vote of 12-1, Jace is the first HGs evicted from the Big Brother house*​
*Becky & Shelli Won the HoH Competition*​​​This week's BB Takeover is with Kathy Griffin, this week a telephone will appear in the house. She'll be calling the HGs herself and the person who answers the seventh call will have the power to keep three people from voting at next week's live eviction.​


Spoiler



*Becky and Shelli chose the Have-Nots for the week: Steve, Jason, Meg, and James*

*Becky nominated Steve and Jason *

*Shelli nominated John and Da'Vonne*


​Source ​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



*The winner of BotB is Steven and Jason. Becky has been dethroned. John has won the PoV. As of Friday afternoon, it sounds like the replacement nominee will be Liz.*

*Source  *


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Headcount*​​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



*Update: As of Saturday afternoon, it sounds like Meg will go on the block as John's replacement. The target is still Da'Vonne. *

_It looks like Audrey will have to wait. Da'Vonne is obviously the bigger target. - H_

*Source *


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Reminder: 

This week's BB Takeover is with Kathy Griffin, this week a telephone will appear in the house. She'll be calling the HGs herself and the person who answers the seventh call will have the power to keep three people from voting at next week's live eviction.

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



At the PoV meeting, as planned, John used the PoV to take himself off the block, and Shelli nominated Meg in his place.

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Morty writes: _"*Yesterday, Jason figured out that Liz has a twin that swaps in and out of the house with her. *First he told Da'Vonne, then he told James and he told Meg to watch Liz closely and test Liz's memory of things that have happened, and drives home the point that if they don't get Liz out, they'll be dealing with two of them in three weeks. Clay overheard Jason talking about a "Secrets & Lies" twist. Da'Vonne thinks the twist is for the first person to come to the DR to tell them who the twin is, but Jason told her that the DR wouldn't confirm or deny, so there's no point in asking. At 3:20AM Da'Vonne, Jason, and Meg told Jeff and Jackie about Liz/Julia. By 3:30AM Shelli knew about the Twin Twist._

_I have a theory that the DR has been asking the HGs about twins and this made them suspicious, and that started a twin hunt. Before they figured out Liz/Julia, they were thinking Jeff was switching out with his twin brother Eric, and there was even suspicions Audrey was swapping with a twin, (how the hell would that work?). They had talked about putting a tiny spot of nail polish on Jeff's toenail while he slept so they could check if it was always there."_

_Source _


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

I didn't think the HGs were supposed to know much about the TT. I wonder why the DR would tip that, other than to create more "drama."

You can (or at least could) tell them apart easily enough. (They already have different marks on their skin, but I thought I saw one trying to cover with makeup). I missed most of AD last night, but Jason's suspicions were mentioned in the crawl. I hope they don't get thrown out. They're absolutely _adorable_ with their young Lisa Kudro look and that Scarlett Johansson voice!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I didn't think the HGs were supposed to know much about the TT. I wonder why the DR would tip that, other than to create more "drama."
> 
> You can (or at least could) tell them apart easily enough. (They already have different marks on their skin, but I thought I saw one trying to cover with makeup). I missed most of AD last night, but Jason's suspicions were mentioned in the crawl. I hope they don't get thrown out. They're absolutely _adorable_ with their young Lisa Kudro look and that Scarlett Johansson voice!


"Drama" hits it on the head. There's no other reason that I can think of for BB to spill the beans with hints.

As for Julia ... she's a bit better endowed in the nether regions than Liz. Otherwise, and since BBAD is in SD, it's hard to see subtle differences between them. Expanding the picture with my "Format" button only makes it blurrier.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



*This week's BB Takeover is with Kathy Griffin, this week a telephone booth appeared in the house. The person who answers the seventh call will have the power to keep three people from voting at next week's live eviction. Da'Vone was #7.*

_Some are saying that even with the three voters unable to cast, nothing will change, and Da'Vonne will still be evicted. Not sure how Liz will play into this. - H_

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Morty issues a correction:

*"Update:* Derrick wrote to tell me it was Da'Vonne who went to Jason about about Liz and the twin twist, and Jason said "Yeah, I think you're on to something..," Derrick said: "I figured the right person should get the credit."

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

The plot thickens: 


Spoiler



*9:52PM BBT: Da'Vonne corners Liz in the bathroom* and says, "I can't go into details, I need to trust that it stays between me and you..." 

*Liz*: "Yes?" 

*Da'Vonne* "You can't go crazy, remain calm, people are saying that something is going on with you. They are saying you are a twin and switching out. Now the people that are saying this are the ones that turned on me. If they feel like that about you, they are afraid of you, at this point I feel like you need me to keep me, I need your vote." 

*Liz:* "You have it, oh my God, I can't believe people are saying that." 

*Da'Vonne: *"Well people are saying that your sister is more bubbly, soooo get bubbly, see what I'm saying... So get Austin on board. that's the ammo I need to get them on board." 

*Liz:* "You know I want you here."

The topic switches to who is sneaking around and who is trying to backdoor who.... [But Ladies and Gents, the twins have been put on notice. Way to play the game Da'Vonne. Clap clap. _-machvail_]

Source


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the updates! I did notice all differences mentioned, but the above post definitely drives it home. Yeah, you do almost need HD to tell the other differences, unless it's extreme close-up and part just below the neck is exposed.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> The plot thickens:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Wow she has got game. Not looking good for her tonight which is a shame I actually like watching her. She shakes things up. Really hoping D can stay tonight by some mericale.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*REMINDER: Eviction episode tonight!*

As expected, John used the power of veto to take himself off of the block in last night's televised episode. Shelli then nominated Meg to take his place. None of this was much of a surprise to anyone.

Suspicion continues to grow amongst the hamster that Liz (Helga) is swapping places with her twin sister Julia (Cruella). Da'Vonne, in a stroke of genius, is trying to capitalize on that by forewarning Liz and driving home the importance of her vote to keep Da'Vonne is the house in tonight's vote. While Liz affirmed that Da'Vonne had her vote, the skeptics among us wonder if that is indeed the case. We'll find out tonight.

Source 



Spoiler



Kathy Griffin's phone calls were not televised last night. I expect they'll do it in tonight's episode. The calls did happen, leaving Da'Vonne as the 7th hamster to answer the phone. This should make for an interesting event tonight.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

That she does, ultra. My wife is also rooting for her to somehow stay. I, on the other hand, find her to be a bit too self-righteous and ... frankly, angry. Her outburst towards Clay might have been justified, but I found it to be a bit over the top, and it only served to reinforce my first impression of her. I suppose she could still grow on me, but I'll let time tell.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



*Early this morning, Julia admitted to Vanessa she's not Liz and is swapping out with Liz.*

*Herer's a portion of the transcript:*

_2:07AM BBT Vanessa asks Julia If it's true that she has a twin. Liz hesitates for a minute and Vanessa swears she won't tell if it is true. Julia: "It's true, it's me. I haven't told anyone. I'm going to cry right now."

Vanessa promises to have her back, Julia also tells Vanessa they will both enter on week five & her real name is Julia.

Vanessa: "Just give me your word that your sister is going to be in with us." Julia: "Of course." Vanessa: "They saw the birthmark on your back. Just so you know, you guys have to figure that **** out. You guys also need to F'ing wear hats more, cause your roots are different."

2:13AM BBT: Vanessa and Julie continue talking about the differences the twins have and asks how long they have to make it to, Julie says week 5 and Vanessa says that she will help them get to week five. Julia says she has been here since Monday, Vanessa tells her that Liz says the word pawned a lot and she needs to start saying it more also. Julia says she is scared and doesn't know how to convince people that she is liz. Vanessa says she will help her but she has to be loyal to her. Julia tells her that Liz and her have known since day one they could trust her and Austin but that is it and that is why they don't talk to much to others.

2:22AM BBT: Vanessa ask Julia if there are only two of them not three. Julia confirms only two and that she wants to tell Austin, and asks if Austin knows, Vanessa says no he doesn't. Vanessa says that Austin needs to stop talking to Jeff as he can't be trusted, and will attempt to stab Austin in the back.

Julia tell Vanessa that she loves her and this is good to be talking about this. Vanessa tells Julia that her and Liz's boobs are different and they talk different, but she did a better job today than yesterday. Julia talks about how Da'Vonne took her sunglasses so she could get a better look at her and stared at her face so she knew Da'Vonne knew. She is not sure how she can get out of this as she thinks the whole house knows.

2:31AM BBT: Vanessa tells Julia they need an Alliance with Shelly, Clay, Austin, Julia, Liz and Vanessa and if they can make it to week 5 then they will have the numbers. She tells Julia not to wear a bikini and she tells her she has a dry sense of humor. Liz is more bubbly and playful and that she needs to eat more you are skinner than Liz is She needs to not eat and you need to eat and drink protein shakes. Vanessa says Shelli is very observant and they need to tell her, Julia says they are like sorority sisters and she trusts her. Vanessa starts to tell Julia that Jason has been spying on the diary door when ever she goes in but can't finish as some one walks in

2:45AM BBT: Vanessa and Julia keep getting the giggles making it hard to hear what they are actually saying. Julia says she is so relieved to have told her. Vanessa tells her she is doing a good job and to just keep going the same way .. Very hard to hear as the other house guests are being very loud in back ground

3:00AM BBT: Julia gives Vanessa permission to talk to Shelli and Clay what is going on with the Twin Twist. They agree to be in a six person alliance with Vanessa, Shelli, Clay, Austin, Julia and Liz. They agree to help the twins to figure things out and to help take the focus off them... They also have confirmed that Da'Vonne and Audrey are working together again.

3:31AM BBT: Vanessa tells Shelli and Clay the thinner sister is planning on stuffing herself tomorrow in an effort to put on some weight. They discuss how to mimic the mole on the back of the neck that one sister has that the other doesn't. Clay tells Shelli needs to keep hanging out with Becky. Shelli said she did and she even hangs out with Jackie and genuinely enjoys it._

*Source  *


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Henry,

Thank you for the continued updates. :righton:

The live feeds have been both pretty crazy and interesting the last few days, I've watched them off and on quite a bit. I subscribed to the feeds (CBS All Access) mainly because of BBAD on Pop TV only being available in SD on D* :bang but since subscribing I'm watching the feeds at different times and much later when BBAD is already off. The picture quality of the feeds on the Roku are excellent and in HD and there isn't any commercials, just the "fish tank" W.B.R.B. slate that they switch too occasionally if the HG's start talking about production, or something else related that's supposed to be kept secret. Of course they take them down and insert filler when there is other secret stuff being played (competitions, POV etc) that is not to be known about till the show airs on CBS -- which is understandable. You can also rewind back DVR style to previous days and specific times and watch the footage from that time, that however is only with the web player in the browser not the Roku app. Overall CBS All Access is a pretty nice bargain for $5.99 mo when you think about everything included (back library of many CBS shows) in addition to the live feeds of BB.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

As televised:

- On Thursday, Julia admitted to Vanessa she's not Liz and is swapping out with Liz. Afterwards, Shelli, Clay and Austin were let in on the Twin Twist secret.

- New England Patriot Rob Gronkowski "Gronk" will be this weeks BBTakeover guest! Ron tells the HGs that it's Gronk's Party Week and they will party all week long. He doesn't like Have-Nots so there will be no Have-Nots at his party.

- By a vote of 7-2, Da'Vonne was evicted from the Big Brother house.

- Vanessa & Austin Won the HoH Competition.

- Nominations pending. 


*Headcount*​​*







*​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Vanessa plans to nominate James and John, and John is to throw BotB.

Austin plans to nominate Meg and Jason.

Vanessa will stay HoH so Austin can compete in the next HoH competition.

_(or so the plan goes - H)_

Source


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Will be interesting to see what production does now that the twin twist is out of the bag. I was surprised they kept them switching now that the whole house knows about it. I guess since liz is still in the house it is still technically on. My only guess is she has to get eliminated or Julia comes in as her own player... Don't think CBS expected that to come out so early in the game.


----------



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

thxultra said:


> Don't think CBS expected that to come out so early in the game.


Maybe they should have done a better job of picking "identical" twins!

Henry...thanks for all of the updates!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Will be interesting to see what production does now that the twin twist is out of the bag. I was surprised they kept them switching now that the whole house knows about it. I guess since liz is still in the house it is still technically on. My only guess is she has to get eliminated or Julia comes in as her own player... Don't think CBS expected that to come out so early in the game.


My guess is that CBS is going to capitalize on the pre-mature exposure and concentrate on the drama that making it to week 5 will bring. I'm sure no one at CBS expected the revealed twist to turn into a major alliance, nor be seen as a way of getting "the numbers".


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

lyradd said:


> Maybe they should have done a better job of picking "identical" twins!
> 
> Henry...thanks for all of the updates!


Yeah, that didn't fool too many people ... except Austin, of course.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Yesterday Austin came up with the name "Sixth Sense" for the Sleeper Cell alliance when Julia is in the house, because then there will be six people in the alliance at that point.

Vanessa has nominated John and James, and Austin has nominated Jason and Meg for eviction. 

John will try to throw the BotB, so Vanessa will stay HoH so Austin can compete in the next HoH competition.

At the Battle of the Block, things went as planned, Austin was been de-throned and Vanessa remains HoH.

As of Friday evening, it sounds like Vanessa is off the idea of back-dooring Jeff and wants the nominations to stay the same, and will go for getting James evicted. _(I couldn't be more confused, what about Audrey? - H)_

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



_ (I have no idea who Fuskie is, but his musings were posted this morning. - H)_

Fuskie's Morning Musings--

Once again the HoHs are pretending to want to target Audrey but neither has any intention of nominating her.

The HoH has cried pawn so many times already this season, no one should believe it. Or maybe the idea is for everyone to think they are the pawn so that the real target doesn't see it coming.

Frankly, if I were Johnny, I'd have told Shelli (last week) and Vanessa (this week) that it's OK if he's put up as a pawn this week if they'll agree to be his pawn when he wins HoH. I bet that would have put the brakes on the "let's screw the dentist" game. And for all those who are saying John shouldn't have agreed to be the pawn, what choice did he have? Neither Shelli nor Vanessa needed his permission to use him.

Which brings me to my next rant - what the heck has this kid Steven done to make the HGs hate him so much? Sure he's a little awkward. Is he just an easy target?

Frankly I think he's playing up being the victim so he doesn't come off as much of a threat and be compared to Ian. Vanessa just wants to play it safe and nominate people who won't get upset. Really? I got news for you, sister, everyone who is nominated is upset. Just because they don't throw a hissy fit doesn't mean they aren't going to never ever forget what you did to them.

Audrey wants a guarantee she will not go up after PoV. Really? Or what? You have no leverage. It's not like either Austin or Vanessa needs anything from you until next week's vote.

In a new twist this season, HGs are more worried about being back-doored than they are about being nominated. Audrey is terrified her not being nominated means she's being backdoored. The safe HGs are buy sucking up to the HoH's just in case they are the actual targets.

And of course, the nominees, none of whom are strangers to being one vote away from eviction, are upset they are being used as pawns yet again, leaving Austin and Vanessa assuring them they were nominated to keep them safe. This is truly a strange season.

Frankly, what I'm counting on is that these people will get so paranoid that they are being played (and they all are, but possibly not by whom they think) that they implode.

My hope is that the BB Take Over will help push this inevitability along and we get a really cool blowup to cover. Of course, we won't really know much about it until after the Veto meeting, if last week was any example.

Now that the BotB is over, Jeff has lots of ideas for who Vanessa can backdoor. Neither he nor Jackie are in that mix, however, and there's no point in telling Austin - he's could also be a backdoor target.

As it turns out, John again didn't' the have to try to throw the BotB competition because James seems to have done so poorly for him (kind of like Da'Vonne last week), which makes John wonder if James wasn't offered a deal to throw the competition in case John didn't.

Now that the secret's out about Liz and Julia (they need to take what they've learned and try to find better ways to mask who's who), talk has turned to whether Clay has a twin and counting freckles on his forearm.

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Vanessa, John, James, Shelli, Austin and Audrey are playing in the PoV.

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



*John won the PoV.*

*Source  *


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Nothing new or unexpected in last night's televised episode. Of course, it was funny to see Austin's totally-surprised reaction to the Liz/Julia twist. Also amusing was the ease with which John "threw" the BotB competition ... thanks to James.

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



The PoV ceremony took place. John used the PoV to take himself off the block and Vanessa nominated Jeff in his place. On Thursday, either Jeff or James will be evicted. 

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Tuesday according to Fuskie (who is one of Morty's volunteers):

_


Spoiler



"Yesterday, in the Big Brother House, Clay, Shelli and Vanessa tell Jeff that there's not only a set of female twins but also a pair of male twins - Clay and his (non-existent) twin brother. Considering Jeff's constant state of cluelessness, he's ready to believe this - after all, he has a twin brother Eric (not in the game). Meg pushes Vanessa to nominate Audrey as John's replacement, but Audrey is staying close to Vanessa.

Jeff tells Jackie that whomever Vanessa replaces John with is going home - no one is going to vote out James. Vanessa tells Shelli that the only HGs not to be thrown under the bus by another HGs was Becky. Shelli tells her that Jeff is trying to start an alliance with Clay, Shelli, Jackie an Johnny, but there's no alliance.

James is sure that Audrey is the reason why Vanessa has soured on Jeff. Jeff says Clay and Shelli no longer have his back. They want to get a group of people go to upstairs and talk to Vanessa. Jeff says Vanessa is protecting the "special interest" group of gays, lesbians, transgender, etc. They say they've never treated Audrey any different and shouldn't be targeted. Good people go home early due to lies, James says. Jeff goes to Vanessa and apologizes for anything he's done or said to make her think he's against her. He worries Audrey has been saying things about him.

Vanessa says she knows for a fact that James lied to her, which is why he was nominated, and nothing Jeff says is really going to make a difference but he's welcome to try. The two go over events with Jeff trying to explain and redirect blame for all the things Vanessa says are bothering her about him. Jeff says he's told Austin everything because he didn't want to come to her directly and put a target on her back. He admits to a jury deal with Austin and doesn't spread rumors about others like Audrey does. Near tears, Jeff says he's being screwed by the others.

Bottom line, Vanessa tells Jeff, "Audrey isn't coming after me and I think you are."

Jeff tells Jackie that he thinks he's going up and will likely be evicted this week. He doesn't think he's the male version of Audrey. Jeff tells Jason and Meg that Vanessa won't nominate Audrey because of the LBGT thing. Jeff won't campaign against James, he says.

Gronk calls the HGs to a Pool Party. After the party, Jeff laments to Austin he was on his side. Austin says Vanessa is trying to make it look like he's with her and not Jeff. Jason tells Jeff he doesn't know what to say to Vanessa to get her to put up Audrey. Jeff says Vanessa is smarter than Audrey.

Gronk calls the HGs into the house for a kitchen Party, where the HGs have to dance with kitchen utensils. The partying is non-stop this weekend in the BB House, and so is our coverage."


_


Spoiler



_Source _


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*A new episode of Big Brother airs Tonight at 8PM (E). 
*


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Last night's episode included the Veto competition and ceremony. As reported earlier, John won and used the PoV to get himself off the block. Vanessa then nominated Jeff to take his place.

Gronk held a luxury competition, the reward for which was a three-day cruise to the Bahamas for the winner. Meg won.

Eviction episode will air tonight.

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

By a vote of 7-4, Jeff was evicted from the Big Brother house.

Liz and Steve surprised us by voting to keep Jeff in the house.

Shelli & Liz Won the HoH Competition. Nominations and BotB competition are next.

http://www.mortystv.com/bb/] Source[/url]


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Headcount*​​*







*​​*Source *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



*Liz Nominated Jackie & James, Shelli Nominated Jason & John. *

*Source  *


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

The twins switched on Friday. Julia will be in the house until Monday.

http://www.mortystv.com/bb/] Source[/url]


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Liz has been de-throned, John & Jason remain on the block, Jackie & James are safe.

John got a pager, and it sounds like John, Jason and Liz [Julia] have to do 90's dance moves every time the pager goes off.

[Didn't find any info on Have-Nots. - H]

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



On Saturday, Shelli, John, Jason, Meg, Vanessa, and James competed for the PoV, Steve hosted.

*Vanessa Won the PoV.*

Shelli selected the Have-Nots for the week, they are: Jackie, Audrey, Johnny, and Becky, The Have-Nots will get slop and Grunge Cake (sponge cake and gravy) for the week.

Source 



The next episode of Big Brother airs tonight at 8PM (e).


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

The plot thickens:



Spoiler



*4:15PM BBT: Audrey blows up the alliance!*

Audrey tells James that Vanessa, Shelli, Clay, Liz and Austin are in an alliance. James says he had no idea and Clay had him fooled. Audrey says there's a possibility that they can flip the entire house on them. Audrey proposes they save Jason this week, tell him everything, get Johnny Mac out and flip the house next week. James says if they don't do anything, Clay and Shelli will steamroll over the entire house.

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Morty explains:



Spoiler



*Shocking! Vanessa used the PoV and took Jason off the block, in a BB first, Audrey was nominated in absentia as the replacement.*





Spoiler




On Thursday, either John or Audrey will be evicted.​
Yesterday was filled with all the drama we expect from _Big Brother_. After Audrey had a falling out with Vanessa, Clay and Shelli; Audrey had this bright idea that she could start a new alliance.

Audrey turns to James and tells him about the Six Sense alliance. James is surprised to learn about the alliance and they come up with the idea of telling Clay and Shelli that Jason is against them, so this week they'd leave Jason on the block, flip the house and vote out Johnny. Then next week, they'll nominate four out of the Sixth Sense group. James takes the plan to Becky, who is skeptical they can trust Audrey 100%. James agrees and tells Clay and Meg everything Audrey told him.

Within minutes, Clay has reported back to Shelli. Clay decides that they need a house meeting without Audrey to set the record straight. Shelli wants to do it one-on-one, but Clay's ready for a rampage. Audrey is sleeping as word spreads through the house. Jason, despite the fact he would have been saved, thinks Audrey's game has blown up in her face. The house (sans Audrey) decides that Vanessa will use the Veto on Jason (poor John) and to nominate Audrey.

As James repeats what Audrey told him, Shelli begins spinning her side of the story. Becky warns them that they're talking so loud Audrey can hear them. The truth is in short supply as Shelli diverts attention away from Audrey's factual accusations and throws all the blame on Audrey. Despite all the negativity, she won't backdoor Audrey if she's going to get blamed. It has to be a house decision so she doesn't get blood on her hands. She is assured she will not have a target on her back for getting Audrey evicted.

Audrey went into the DR last night and was gone so long that the HGs and feedsters thought she might have self-evicted, but she did finally emerge from the DR. It's possible that Audrey went to the DR to self-evict and they spent all that time talking her out of it. There was some conversation that BB was calling someone in today to talk to her. For most of the series run of BB there was a psychiatrist they referred to as Dr. Zachary on call, but I haven't the doctor's name mentioned in a while.

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Morty's thoughts:



Spoiler



Yesterday, a little after 11AM BBT, Audrey disappeared into the DR and didn't return to the house until 5+ hours later, and then headed straight to the Have-Not room without talking to anyone. Her absence instigated rampant speculation both in the house and among live feeders, from self-eviction to psychological treatment to a physical issue related to her transgender status.

But as the saying goes, the show must go on, with or without her and so the house held the Veto meeting, where Vanessa saved Jason from the chopping block and Shelli nominated, in absentia, Audrey. There has been no reaction, indeed, no acknowledgement from Audrey that she is now nominated.

Becky took a tray of food for her and left it in the Have-Not room.

Liz said she had no idea why they drove her out to the studio and left her in the car for three hours, waiting to do the swap. Ever the sensitive male, Austin was upset that Audrey's extended DR session was preventing his Liz from returning to the house as she and Julia were due for a the twin twist switch. When Liz does come back into the house, Austin is there to fill her in on everything that had gone on over the last three days.

Note: I've been reading your comments regarding Austin. If you find yourself "creeped out" by him, I am providing  this link to help calm and clear the image from your mind.

BB called for the Whack Street Boys to perform their dance routine and Liz turned in a flawless performance, do the routine for the first with Jason and Johnny Mac, as it has been Julia that's been in the house since the punishment was invoked.

And that's it, there's been no comment from Audrey except for her to say she's OK.

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: Big Brother on CBS tonight at 8PM(e).*


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Can't wait to see how CBS shows what has been hapening on the Feeds. Audry really dug herself a hole. Something needs to shake up the 6 person aliance though for the show to get interesting. Boring just watching them pick one off after another.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Can't wait to see how CBS shows what has been hapening on the Feeds. Audry really dug herself a hole. Something needs to shake up the 6 person aliance though for the show to get interesting. Boring just watching them pick one off after another.


Talk in the house has it that Austin will be back-doored next week. Of course, that is speculation and a long time away. Much could happen in between.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Talk in the house has it that Austin will be back-doored next week. Of course, that is speculation and a long time away. Much could happen in between.


That would be a big surprise and I have to say I wouldn't be sorry to see him go. I can't stand him. Amazed that no one is concerned about Julia entering the house also. Would have thought they would target Liz but no one has.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> That would be a big surprise and I have to say I wouldn't be sorry to see him go. I can't stand him. Amazed that no one is concerned about Julia entering the house also. Would have thought they would target Liz but no one has.


Personally, I feel _Brandonized_ by Austin and Clay.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: The eviction episode of BB airs tonight on CBS at 9PM (e).*


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reality TV Magazine reports:*​
*--------------------*​
_"Here we go! The first big fight of Big Brother 17 erupted when Audrey found herself busted in her own terrible strategy. I have argued that Audrey is potentially the absolute worst player this show has seen in years - maybe ever. She has been caught in lies since the season began, becoming a target everybody seemed afraid to nominate for eviction - until tonight. Her lies have finally reached a level of frustration that nobody in the house wants to deal with. Thank goodness. Will Audrey be walking out the door this week? Find out what happened in the big fight with details inside this recap!_

_*Shouting Won't Stop*_

_Before we dive into all the drama, I really hope somebody records John the first time he watches himself in the Diary Room. Do you think he has any idea how much he's shouting? It's as if the producers are encouraging him to speak loudly and clearly - and he obviously is taking it all very literal. Sheesh._

_*Audrey's Big Mouth Backfires*_

_Audrey, who just got caught in a lie by Shelli, started yapping way too much yet again. This time, she was telling James how Shelli betrayed her to Jason. She then said Shelli and Clay were foolish to think nobody in the house is brave enough to split them up. She suggested to James if he won Head of Household that now might be the time to pull the trigger and make a move against them. James quickly confided that information to Shelli and Clay. Uh oh. Clay approached a tearful Audrey asking why she was being so weird. With the covers pulled up over her face, she pitifully answered all of his questions in a way that seemed she was seeking mercy. "So, you swear on your life she's not going to put me up as a replacement?" she asks Clay of Shelli's strategy. He warned her that she's over reading everything, despite their desire to send her packing._

_*Shelli's Mixed Emotions*_

_Although it was the obvious thing to do, Shelli really struggled with targeting Audrey because of the bond they formed early in the game. She even spent a few minutes crying about it in the Diary Room. "You've got to help me through this," she cried into Clay's bare chest moments later as they cuddled under the HOH covers. He slowly rubbed her head as she said, "I just want to trust her." Oh, please! Get over it and send that horrible player out the door so we as viewers don't have to be forced to watch her pathetic gameplay. PLEASE!_

_*Fight In 3&#8230; 2&#8230; 1&#8230;*_

_"I'm not paranoid this week," Audrey said in the backyard to Clay after Vanessa won the Power of Veto. "bull****!" he shouted in response. When Clay discussed the issue of trust with her, Audrey was brought to tears regarding her bond with Shelli. "When you even so much question her loyalty, I've seen what she's done for you and I've seen what she does for you continually." The conversation quickly turned into a verbal battle after Audrey denied ever asking Clay to swear on his life that Shelli wasn't going to backdoor her. Audrey rushed up to the HOH bedroom to hash things out with Shelli and Clay as Vanessa sat nearby and watched. Audrey cried again as she claimed to have her back against the wall despite Shelli, Clay and Vanessa sparing her from elimination in previous weeks. As the discussion continued, Clay erupted and called Audrey a liar right to her face. "Your word means **** right now in this game!" he shouted. Audrey rebutted by saying, "When this is all over, you're going to feel stupid." Clay said he would take that risk and sleep well with it._

_*Pouting Audrey*_

_Instead of attending the Power of Veto ceremony, Audrey curled up with a blanket and hid away in the Have-Nots bedroom. Viewers of the live feeds reported that this POV ceremony was delayed for more than five hours because of Audrey's absence. Producers eventually decided to hold the ceremony without her where Vanessa used the golden POV to save Jason from eviction. Shelli then rose to her feet and put Audrey on the chopping block next to John. I think it's safe to say Audrey will be walking out the front door on Thursday night's live eviction."_

_--------------------_​
Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*By a vote of 10-1, Audrey was evicted from the Big Brother house.*
[There were 9 votes to evict plus 1 penalty vote, and Austin voted to evict John.]

*Jackie & Vanessa Won HoH*



Spoiler



As of 12:31AM, the plan is for Vanessa to nominate Becky and Clay; and Jackie will nominate Liz and James.

James will throw BotB to Clay and Becky thereby dethroning Vanessa. Jackie's plan is to back-door Austin or, if Austin wins PoV, backdooring Steve will be the back-up plan.

The new final eight alliance includes: Becky, Clay, Jackie, James, Jason, Meg, Shelli and Vanessa. The alliance will be called "Dark Moon."

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Headcount*​​*







*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

This  article  was issued yesterday, before the eviction ceremony.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

​


Spoiler



If you're keeping track, as of Friday, 3:27PM, BB switched out Julia, and now Liz is back.​​*Oops! The best laid plans... Liz & James Won the Battle of the Block!
Vanessa remains HoH and Becky & Clay are on the block. *​​*Source  *​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*A picture says a thousand words...*​​





Austin welcomes Liz back​​Source ​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



*Clay won the PoV.*

*Source *


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Fuskie's thoughts:



Spoiler



Jason was quick to tell Jackie that Austin wanted Julia evicted this week so he could spend time in the Jury House with Liz. It doesn't work that way - If Liz/Julia are evicted this week, they are both gone - but that's not important. Jackie told Vanessa, because what's the point of secrets in this game. Vanessa then asked Austin if he had anything to tell her and he says no. So she decides he's lying to her and cannot be trusted.

But this season, HoHs don't nominate the people they want out. This is the season of the backdoor, where you should be most worried if you're NOT nominated.

Jackie and Vanessa decide that Jackie will nominate James and Liz (because Liz nominated her first), and Vanessa will nominate Clay (because he hasn't been on the block yet, plus he volunteered) and Becky because (who cares).

The intention is James will throw the BotB, Vanessa will be dethroned and they can either evict Liz or backdoor Austin, or worst case, backdoor Steve.

But nobody told Liz she was supposed to lose. Fighting for her and her sister, and despite James' alleged attempts to lose (or maybe the temptation of a take-out steak dinner was too strong), Liz and James won, overthrowing Jackie and leaving Becky and Clay on the block.

Clearly, Big Brother is trying to stop the HG from throwing the BotB; last week the losers received a punishment, and this week the winners get a steak dinner from Outback Steak House. I don't think the HG have picked up on this yet.

It's great to see Clay having to sweat a little in the game finally. And it will be interesting to see Becky's game finally, if Becky has game. Jackie and Vanessa are playing up the idea of backdooring Steve to give Austin false assurance and to keep Clay (and Shelli) from getting nervous.

Jason (who is still in Jackie and Vanessa's ear all the time) is worried if they ask Steve to throw it (to ensure he could be backdoored), he might realize he's in trouble and try harder to win it. If Steven isn't smart enough to realize he's at risk if he throws the Veto competition, maybe he isn't the threat they make him out to be.

If either Clay or Becky win Veto, the plan (as of now) is for Austin to be backdoored. Vanessa will of course complain that she didn't want to do this but was pushed into it by Austin's lies and it's what the house wants and she didn't want the blood on her hands.

This season is going to be the first where the winner didn't actually play the game. The problem with always blaming someone else for nominations and evictions is that if you make it to the finale and face the jury, you're claims of having made big game moves will ring hollow.

Of course, if neither nominee wins Veto, the remaining HG will have to make a crucial decision: Do you take advantage of this opportunity to get out a huge physical threat and break up a showmance by not using the Veto and evicting Clay? Or do you do Vanessa's bidding and take Clay off so she can be "backed" into nominating Austin? Or do you take the easy road and evict Becky who is inconsequential to anyone's game. This should prove to be an exciting week as we watch this all play out.

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: Big Brother airs on CBS tonight at 8PM(e).*


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Some HGs are second-guessing themselves regarding Austin's ouster. There's even talk of Austin being approached to join another alliance.

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



*Vanessa has flipped on who to target this week, as of Monday AM, she plans on backdooring Jason.*

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

If you're like me, you're head is probably spinning. There are so many alliances and deals going on that it's hard to keep track of all of them.​​As of a few days ago, here's what's what...​​


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Completly spineless. Very disappointed in this. Game has been so one sided this season it has been boring to watch. What happended to the BB Take over??


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Completly spineless. Very disappointed in this. Game has been so one sided this season it has been boring to watch. What happended to the BB Take over??


I agree: the game has been one-sided. Not sure what's causing it. Of course, player (social) chemistry has a lot to do with it. But, for the most part, I feel the HGs are fractured by so many alliances. Allegiances are all over the place, and sometimes seem to contradict each other.

I see some odd behavior, like why is the twin twist being allowed? I can understand the Sixth Sense's motivation (adds one more to the alliance when Julia joins the game), but beyond that, I don't understand the rest of the house's reluctance to do anything about it - vocally or otherwise.

And why would Vanessa evict one of her own over a white lie? There are numbers there, and I don't think she should let her thin skin play the game for her.

And what was that Audrey-pity-party all about? She was allowed to sleep in the DR, sleep with the lights out in the Have-Not room , and ate whatever she wanted. For all of that, she only got one penalty vote from BB. Odd, indeed.

I'm also with you on the Takeover thing. I thought we'd see a new Takeover every week, but I guess not.

Is it just me or did Jackie come to life when Jeff walked out the door?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*It's official*:

*


Spoiler



Clay used the PoV. Vanessa nominated Jason.


*


Spoiler



*Source *


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> I agree: the game has been one-sided. Not sure what's causing it. Of course, player (social) chemistry has a lot to do with it. But, for the most part, I feel the HGs are fractured by so many alliances. Allegiances are all over the place, and sometimes seem to contradict each other.
> 
> I see some odd behavior, like why is the twin twist being allowed? I can understand the Sixth Sense's motivation (adds one more to the alliance when Julia joins the game), but beyond that, I don't understand the rest of the house's reluctance to do anything about it - vocally or otherwise.
> 
> ...


Ya I'm really surprised that they are looking at the twin twist as a positive thing. I guess they see it as a easy person to target in the future but they still have the numbers way in thier favor I think it is dangerious to let someone in you know has close ties with another player outside the house.

Was surprised to see Vanessa be so mad at Austin and now she is ok with it. Don't get why anyone would keep that guy in the game. He is a lose canon and it is ver obvious. Was surprised when I watched the feeds and they weren't going after him anymore.



Spoiler



Kind of hoping Jason has a way to get votes just to stir things up a bit



Think Jackie was hoping to ride Jeffs coat tails and now she has to play her own game. Wish she would have stayed HOH would have been much different this week if she did. Strange that Liz was able to win it just seconds before Clay... Production influance maybe to keep her in for the twin twist (which has been a big bust if you ask me).

For Battle of the block they should throw a twist that the two HOH's can't talk about nominations. People throwing BOB have made that challange a waste of time. Wasn't a big fan of it to start off with but this season it has been awful with all the throwing of comps going on...

Take over thing was a good idea but just kind of disappeaered. Been a couple of weeks now and nothing. They could have done so much with that. Kind of seems like they have this show on cruise control this season. They need to stir it up so it is more interesting for sure.


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

One thing that Vanessa says is that she doesn't want to get blood on her hands. Doesn't that only really count when it comes time to send a houseguest to jury?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Ya I'm really surprised that they are looking at the twin twist as a positive thing. I guess they see it as a easy person to target in the future but they still have the numbers way in thier favor I think it is dangerious to let someone in you know has close ties with another player outside the house.
> 
> Was surprised to see Vanessa be so mad at Austin and now she is ok with it. Don't get why anyone would keep that guy in the game. He is a lose canon and it is ver obvious. Was surprised when I watched the feeds and they weren't going after him anymore.
> 
> ...


The twin thing has me perplexed because, somehow, Meg & Co. see it as a positive, or at least not a setback. I find it hard to understand this since:

1. It allows two allies into the house, and ...

2. It strengthens the other side's alliance.

I really don't know what's going on with the BB Takeover. I thought this was a weekly twist, but I guess I was wrong. I'm wondering now if maybe your right and this is a busted twist. For all we know, BB may be quietly phasing it out. It seems to me that the week-long Whack Street Boys thing would have made for a perfect BB Takeover.

Jackie, methinks, is trying a bit too hard. To me, she's coming across as too aggressive. Between Vanessa, Clay and Shelli, surely one of them is going to target her soon.

You sorta touched on this, but I agree that we can feel Production's hands all over the place. Since we're not given the chance to choose the competitions, it's pretty obvious that their nature is fluid - adjusting to the advantage of certain HGs or situations and strongly suggesting that Production is "steering" the game and looking for controlled results.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

hookemfins said:


> One thing that Vanessa says is that she doesn't want to get blood on her hands. Doesn't that only really count when it comes time to send a houseguest to jury?


Morty describes her strategy the best:​​





​Source ​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: Big Brother airs tonight on CBS at 8PM(e).*


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: Big Brother eviction and new HoH competition airs on CBS tonight at 9PM (e).*

*Source *


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Totally sour over Jason being put on the block and not Auston. Vanessa has no spine and could have made a big game move. Jason has also been one of the more interesting players to watch. Love his DRs. Johnny Mac will be the last interesting house guest left. Really hoping for more out of James but he hasn't done a thing. Show is always more interesting when power shifts and that hasn't really happened at all this season. Maybe we will get some good Auston drama when Julie comes in the house and when he starts to realize that Liz doesn't want to be romantic with him. Best part of last nights show look there are cars in here hahah.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Totally sour over Jason being put on the block and not Auston. Vanessa has no spine and could have made a big game move. Jason has also been one of the more interesting players to watch. Love his DRs. Johnny Mac will be the last interesting house guest left. Really hoping for more out of James but he hasn't done a thing. Show is always more interesting when power shifts and that hasn't really happened at all this season. Maybe we will get some good Auston drama when Julie comes in the house and when he starts to realize that Liz doesn't want to be romantic with him. Best part of last nights show look there are cars in here hahah.


*Jason: *Too vocal over the last four weeks. He should have realized that this might raise his profile in the house and eventually make him a target. It's actually a brilliant move on the part of Vanessa, even if she hasn't a clue. Jason is the leadership that is keeping that side of the house from imploding. If he goes tonight, the game may get very interesting.

*Austin:* Too hung up on Liz to see the obvious. The guy just can't keep his thoughts to himself. His own alliance doesn't really trust him, and after lying to Vanessa, even less now. He should repeat the oft used quote: _"Loose lips sink ships". _But, he *is* in an alliance with Vanessa and that means that she cannot ignore him as a vote number (whether he actually uses it to support the _Sixth Sense _remains to be seen). Her previous stand to backdoor him was, IMO, an emotional one that she would have regretted later. I agree that things may get a bit rough for him once Julia enters the game; after all, he's already blabbed is intentions for her (Julia) to other HGs. Liz's apparent loyalty to Austin is going to shift dramatically once Julia comes in. I predict that this love-sick puppy is in for a rough rejection patch.

*Johnny Mac: *The fans' favorite, no doubt. But he needs to be careful: Many on the Jason-side of the house are already commenting on Johnny Mac being Vanessa's puppy. They haven't turned on him because of numbers, I'm sure, but at some point, they will. I like his DR sessions. They are a hoot. I'm wondering, too, if Production is asking him to yell during DR sessions?

*James: *Agree, he hasn't done a thing beyond his first week as HoH. However, at this stage of the game where things are so lop-sided, it might be a smart move on his part. Keeping mostly quiet and cooperating with Vanessa is keeping the target off his back ... for now.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> *Jason: *Too vocal over the last four weeks. He should have realized that this might raise his profile in the house and eventually make him a target. It's actually a brilliant move on the part of Vanessa, even if she hasn't a clue. Jason is the leadership that is keeping that side of the house from imploding. If he goes tonight, the game may get very interesting.
> 
> *Austin:* Too hung up on Liz to see the obvious. The guy just can't keep his thoughts to himself. His own alliance doesn't really trust him, and after lying to Vanessa, even less now. He should repeat the oft used quote: _"Loose lips sink ships". _But, he *is* in an alliance with Vanessa and that means that she cannot ignore him as a vote number (whether he actually uses it to support the _Sixth Sense _remains to be seen). Her previous stand to backdoor him was, IMO, an emotional one that she would have regretted later. I agree that things may get a bit rough for him once Julia enters the game; after all, he's already blabbed is intentions for her (Julia) to other HGs. Liz's apparent loyalty to Austin is going to shift dramatically once Julia comes in. I predict that this love-sick puppy is in for a rough rejection patch.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you I think Jason may have caused himself to be a target blabing so much about the twins after Auston talked to him. Maybe a timing issue. Wonder how it would have been different if he brought it up after the battle of the block.

Auston at this point is just in the game to try to get in with LIz. Don't know what he is thinking either those showmances rarely last after the show is over and this is a game for half a mil. How is he not getting the hints Liz is sending out to him... Really amazed Liz was ok with him wanting to get Julia out. She seemed to not care at all maybe because she knows she has him in her pocket and at this point he will do what ever she tells him since he is in "love" with her. One thing about Auston that I like is when he throws votes the other way to stir things up. That could make things interesting late in the game.

Johnny Mac will be the first person voted out after the 6th sense gets the others out of the house... He may be able to pull something though by then because they will have to target each other at some point. He will have to make a move though at some point. Hopefully he stays because he will be the last interesting person left after tonight.

Stephen is the one I can see floating till the end. Guy hasn't done a thing. Kind of wonder what he does in the house the whole day. He is rarely even on the show. Haven't had much time to watch the feeds. THat Cam thing last night was strange.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Tonight's vote is big. Either the idiots who haven't been playing the game get together and vote Becky out or they vote out Jason. If Jason goes, they will be picked off one by one.

They have the numbers, but don't really seem to care and are content to do whatever Vanessa, Clay, and Shelli want.


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised to see Austin/Judas being the deciding vote. Final vote 5-4. Judas to evict Becky. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*By a vote of 7-2, Jason was evicted from the Big Brother house. The two votes for Becky's ouster were cast by Meg and James.*​​*


Spoiler



James won the HoH. The BotH is over for the season. James is the sole HoH.


*​


Spoiler



​*Source *​


​​​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Headcount​​





​Source ​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Well, things went much as expected... *​​Jason was sent packing.​​The twins were officially re-united within the household.​​The BotB twist has ended.​​The first endurance HoH competition took place.​​Nominations will take place sometime today.​​Go  here  for a blow-by-blow account of the competition, including who won the sole HoH position for the week. Since the BotH has ended, the next nominations will be final for the week, unless one of the two nominated HGs wins the PoV competition later in the week and takes him or herself off the block.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Spoiler



If James is smart, he'll nominate Clay & Shelli.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If James is smart, he'll nominate Clay & Shelli.





Spoiler



Lots of names being bandied about; Liz, Julia, Austin, Shelli, Clay and especially Steve. It's probably too soon to tell, but it seems to me that James doesn't have a full grasp of what's what or who's who. I chuckled when Liz referred to James as "Little Napoleon".


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of names being bandied about; Liz, Julia, Austin, Shelli, Clay and especially Steve. It's probably too soon to tell, but it seems to me that James doesn't have a full grasp of what's what or who's who. I chuckled when Liz referred to James as "Little Napoleon".





Spoiler



Really hoping James puts up one of the couples. Was hearing rumors early that he wanted to backdoor Sheli or Clay but took that back. Would like to see Sheli or Liz go this week. Austin will blow if they take his love interest out of the game


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Really hoping James puts up one of the couples. Was hearing rumors early that he wanted to backdoor Sheli or Clay but took that back. Would like to see Sheli or Liz go this week. Austin will blow if they take his love interest out of the game





Spoiler



I don't think it really matters. The Austin/Liz thing is destined to go south any day now. Liz was just using him for protection until the end of the twin twist. Now that that is over with, I suspect Austin will be seeing a lot less of Liz. That boy is gonna go down hard!

James seems obsessed with getting rid of Steve. That kind of distraction may prove fatal.

I agree with you in that the smart move is to put a termination date on the Shelli/Clay Showmance. Yet, somehow I think that thought is beyond him (James). Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*10:01AM BBT: Newsflash:*

"We have movement in the Big Brother house. James rolled over. John raised his arm.

That is all."

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Have-Nots For The Week*​​​


Spoiler



*James picked Austin, Liz, and Julia to be Have-Nots for the week. *​*Have-Nots get lollipops with their slop this week.*​​*Source  *​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*James' Nominations*​​​


Spoiler



*James nominated Clay and Shelli for eviction and officially put a termination date on their showmance. *​​*Source  *​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Looks like ultra and sigma got their wish, :grin:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Fuskies' Musing:*​​


Spoiler



After five straight weeks of the Sixth Sense Alliance holding onto power, the tables have turned and now we have a game!

Just to recap, Thursday, Jason was evicted and an epic two hour endurance competition left Johnny Mac, James and Shelli on a cliff wall struggling to hang on to become the first solo HoH of the season. As Johnny was falling off, Shelli and James made a deal to keep her and Clay safe from nomination, both front and back doors. James even threw in protection for John even though he never asked for it, and Shelli certainly didn't volunteer.

But after tossing around a bunch of ideas with Meg, Jackie, Becky and Vanessa, James settled on a plan of his own. In a surprise move, the Asian Hillbilly ex-Army turned Correction Officer proved to have cojones the size of Texas and answered the prayers of many feeders and fans by going back on his word and nominating Clay and Shelli for eviction.

Needless to say the happy couple, who had been cruising through the game to this point, were not happy. Shelli went through frequent bouts of tears and not understanding how James could break his promise like that. Clay was angry and wanted to confront James if not for Shelli holding him back.

In fact, James is not the first HoH to make and then renege on an Endurance competition deal as HoH. Jennifer was the first, promising Kaysar safety after an epic endurance competition that lasted until dawn, then backdooring him during BB6, leading to much animosity and his eviction.

More recently, in BB10, Dan made a deal to let Ollie name one of the front door nominations and the replacement nomination if he gave up the endurance competition and let Dan be HoH. After putting fellow Renegade Memphis in danger at Ollie's request, Ollie wanted the other Renegade Keesha nominated after Memphis saved himself with the Veto. Dan instead nominated and evicted Ollie's showmance Michelle in the first half of a double eviction. Ollie followed her in the second half.

But this is the first time that an HoH backed out of an endurance competition deal on the front end, nominating Clay and Shelli right off the bat. Not surprisingly, this has drastically altered the dynamics of the house. Steve feels he has new life in him, though in truth he's still everybody's disposable vote. John is relieved to not have to worry about eviction for a second week in a row as apparently James' offer of safety to him was genuine.

Vanessa is in overdrive, promising Clay and Shelli that she has a fool proof plan to backdoor Becky. Except for the part where she has no influence on James.

In the meantime, Liz and Julia are catching up between themselves, having not spent more than 15 minutes together at a time for the last six weeks, as well as with their fellow HGs who are trying to figure out which one they were with for different events.

Austin, meanwhile, is trying to make good with Julia by claiming, with Liz's help, that Jason was lying about his wanting Julia gone so he could be alone with Liz. His primary goal is keeping himself, Liz and Julia safe while also exploring relationships with the other side of the house in case this week spells the end of the Sixth Sense alliance.

Clay and Shelli head off to bed early, Shelli no doubt crying herself to sleep and Clay holding her tightly in his arms.


​


Spoiler



​Source ​


​


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Awesome!!! I love good backstabbing and gamesmanship.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

PoV Players Picked​​​


Spoiler



*James, Clay, Shelli, Jackie, Becky and Vanessa will be competing in the PoV competition later today.*​​*Source  *​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Alliances & Deal *(updated today ... er ... yesterday!)​​





​Source ​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Still no word on Veto competition results.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Henry said:


> Still no word on Veto competition results.





Spoiler



James won the Power of Veto.

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

coolman302003 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Old News*​​​


Spoiler



*James Won PoV*​
*There were prizes and punishments. *​​*Clay won a trip to Ireland. *​​*Becky won $5K. *​​*Vanessa is shackled to someone. *​​*Shelli has a 24 hour punishment.*​​*Source *​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: Big Brother on CBS tonight at 8PM(e).*


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Not much happening in the house. The fans are starting to grumble about the BB Takeover and how there hasn't been one since Gronk. Shelli completed her 2400 battles but Vanessa is still shining Jackie's armor. Shelli is starting to lash out at her own alliance members. Steve is re-christened with "Sneaky Steve", "Sleepy Steve, and "Slippery Steve" by Liz and Austin. James is attracting new fans who now considered him a shrewd game player.

And so it goes...

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*More happened than met the eye ...*​​​


Spoiler



_*Some late-night shenanigans that I missed [Henry]:*_​​*Morty writes: *_"Last night / Early this morning, the Clelli campaigning turned into the most suspenseful seven plus hours so far in BB17. If you're not caught up, start at midnight, otherwise, go to 1:47AM, I just posted that at 9:00AM. It's suspense worthy of Hitchcock, but written by Niteslacker. Would you rather I just give you the spoiler now? Well, that's not how suspense works. You see, James finally learned the truth about how Jason ended up on the block last week, and how when Austin found out Vanessa was planning to back-door him, Austin pleaded for his life, and convinced the chameleon (that's Vanessa) to put up Jason. So James now holds Vanessa responsible for Jason's eviction. And I must point out at this point, whereas all of that is true, there were seven votes to evict Jason, those seven are the ones truly responsible, as Vanessa didn't even vote. So Meg asks James what he's going to do, now that he knows the truth? James says he's going to put up Vanessa-- No, wait-- he's kidding-- or is he?"_​​Source ​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

​


Spoiler



At the PoV ceremony on Monday,​*James Did Not Use the PoV*​
On Thursday, either Clay or Shelli will be evicted​​Source ​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*The Hamsters Plot...*​
_


Spoiler



"James tells Jackie they made the right decision because Austin told James he's indebted to them for keeping him off the block this week. James says Shelli told Austin everything she said and Jackie is happy that she sunk her own ship. Meg asks James who started the conversation.

James and Meg make fun of Austin. Jackie and Meg say they feel right going after Shelli. Jackie telling Meg and James that she has been on to Clay for weeks now and has known that he's shady. Jackie says she thinks America will hate them for breaking up the showmance but she doesn't care. Meg says that she doesn't feel bad and that it had to happen, because they were coming after them.

Meg and Jackie say they have to win HoH otherwise they are in trouble. James says you win the double and I'll win the second that way we can control the house.

Meg and Jackie are excited to win HoH in the double eviction to send Vanessa home after Shelli. Meg wants to know if Vanessa and Austin have fallen apart now. James says he thinks it's up in the air and it depends on who wins HoH. James says that if Austin wins he's going after Clay as soon as he wins, so he's OK with him winning HoH if they don't."


_


Spoiler



Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: Big Brother airs tonight on CBS at 8PM(e).*


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Morty chimes in...*

*"They're driving us crazy! * 

_If you read yesterday's updates, you can pick any spot in the day's coverage, and the conversation sounds important. However, when you put it all together, you'll find 20 hours of: Shelli or Clay?_

_I posted a poll on Monday, and 81% of the fans want Shelli evicted, and 69% felt their wish will be granted. James wants Shelli out, and I think he thinks her eviction is a sure thing, but Vanessa wants Shelli to stay, and Vanessa, like her or not, has managed to keep the numbers on her side._

_John seems to scare both Vanessa and James, because John's just been doing what John wants to do, he hasn't really committed himself to an alliance, nor does he float to whoever's in power._

_So here we are, covering another day, where the conversations sound important, but it's really just 10 people counting votes. Are you frustrated, so are the people that write the updates. Kekila told me, "I was trying to update but by the time I typed it they had changed the plan.. LOL.""_

Source


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Austin and Liz are really close on the Feeds. I don't get it she says she isn't in to him but he has his hands all over her on the feeds. Either she is really a hooker and that is ok with her or she has some feelings towards him. Theyare togather a lot. Glad to see James stuck to the plan to put up Clay and Sheli. Can't wait to watch the Veto tonight


Spoiler



especailly when Noms stay the same and hopefully Sheli will be sent out the door tomorrow night... Clay will be like a lost puppy without her.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Austin and Liz are really close on the Feeds. I don't get it she says she isn't in to him but he has his hands all over her on the feeds. Either she is really a hooker and that is ok with her or she has some feelings towards him. Theyare togather a lot. Glad to see James stuck to the plan to put up Clay and Sheli. Can't wait to watch the Veto tonight
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Trouble is, this is a very insecure house. They make decisions only to reverse themselves five minutes later. Now Shelli's going home ... then it's Clay.

Austin is in love. Liz knows it and intends to capitalize on it. What her goal is, I don't know. Maybe she thinks he's the bigger target ... he certainly is the bigger jerk.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: Eviction and new HoH episode airs tonight on CBS at 9PM(e).*


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should be a very interesting eviction tonight. I agree house is very insecure and this is the first week we actually saw someone make a big move. Hoping James stays in next week because he has a huge target on his back if one of his alliance members doesn't win hoh. Loved watching Sheli and Clay scramble. It will be interesting to see if Liz can "use" Austin to get farther in the game. Austin gets this seasons creeper award for sure. He grosses me out every episode and on the feeds. Get your hands off her already.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Should be a very interesting eviction tonight. I agree house is very insecure and this is the first week we actually saw someone make a big move. Hoping James stays in next week because he has a huge target on his back if one of his alliance members doesn't win hoh. Loved watching Sheli and Clay scramble. It will be interesting to see if Liz can "use" Austin to get farther in the game. Austin gets this seasons creeper award for sure. He grosses me out every episode and on the feeds. Get your hands off her already.


I'm hoping both twins use this guy to the max. I lost all respect for him when he voted to keep Audrey in the house. His Judas gameplay sucks. I could say the same for Liz after her little maneuver with the Jeff vote, but I'm guessing it was a strategic move on her part (don't ask me what). It's clear that Julia wants no part of him and I'm just hoping she can influence Liz in that direction.

James has made a most important move in the house. If these two (Shelli and Clay) are that much in love, I wonder if the one that stays will walk out the front door - or just prove that the relation was part of his/her gameplay?

I agree that tonight's episode should prove very interesting. I'm guessing Shelli will be evicted, but who knows?

Is it just me, or did I detect some "_other-than-platonic" _feelings on the part of Meg towards Clay?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*By a vote of 9-0, Clay was Evicted*​(This effectively denied James' his wish to oust Shelli.)​
Julie Chen told the HGs that all the next evicted houseguests are heading to the jury house, but that doesn't mean they are out of the game.​
Next Thursday there will be a live Double Eviction.​​


Spoiler




*Becky Won HoH!*
[Who had that in the pool -- No one?]​​Source ​


​


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> I'm hoping both twins use this guy to the max. I lost all respect for him when he voted to keep Audrey in the house. His Judas gameplay sucks. I could say the same for Liz after her little maneuver with the Jeff vote, but I'm guessing it was a strategic move on her part (don't ask me what). It's clear that Julia wants no part of him and I'm just hoping she can influence Liz in that direction.
> 
> James has made a most important move in the house. If these two (Shelli and Clay) are that much in love, I wonder if the one that stays will walk out the front door - or just prove that the relation was part of his/her gameplay?
> 
> ...


Ya I agree Clay was getting awfuly touchy with Meg... I mean he was rubbing all over her for just a frindly hug. Really wish he stayed in the house because I would have liked to see what what have happened with those two if Sheli was out.


Spoiler



Going to be a interesting week with becky winning HOH. She has been floating for a while now and with this win she will have to draw a line. Curious to see what she does. Also rummor going around America's player may be back... Was a glitch in the feeds that had audio of James in the Diary room recieving the Americas player card... Could be a joke hard to tell since there wasn't video. Could be a interesting week.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Headcount*​​







​​Source ​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Ya I agree Clay was getting awfuly touchy with Meg... I mean he was rubbing all over her for just a frindly hug. Really wish he stayed in the house because I would have liked to see what what have happened with those two if Sheli was out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I got the feeling that Shelli was part of Clay's gameplay. His exit interview with Julie sure seemed to point in that direction. While he is considerate of Shelli's dream to be on BB, he stopped short of the "love" word and made it clear what he thought of Meg.



Spoiler



The real winner last night was, without a doubt, Becky. She took all three prizes and is now poised to do some real damage. I agree with you that now she'll have to choose a side. Her nominations will tell.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> I got the feeling that Shelli was part of Clay's gameplay. His exit interview with Julie sure seemed to point in that direction. While he is considerate of Shelli's dream to be on BB, he stopped short of the "love" word and made it clear what he thought of Meg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Clay's hands told a bigger story with Meg. He was all over her in the bathroom. I was really schocked. I wonder what will happen when Sheli sees that scene after they are all out of the house. Sure we will see them on the Amazing race or something like Brendon and Rachael.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Morty writes:*




Spoiler



*The Plan: * Did you read last night's late night coverage? Becky has a plan, she's going to nominate Shelli and Steve, and back-door Vanessa. No deals, no changing her mind, there's just one plan, get Vanessa out. They'll tell Vanessa that the plan is to backdoor Johnny Mac, but it's not.





Spoiler



 
Last night, after everyone pretended to care about Becky's HoH room, pictures and goodie basket, (which included kale, green beans, spinach, asparagus, and Brussels' sprouts), it was James, Jackie and Meg stayed behind to talk with Becky. Not what I expected--

Later Becky talked to Shelli and told her the plan to back-door Vanessa. "How do you feel about that?" Shelli: "She's someone I'm close to. I'm not going to throw her under the bus."

They continued to talk, and I think Shelli is actually on board with the idea. Shelli told Becky that it made no sense when Vanessa was trying to tell her that Clay was turning on her. Becky: "She took you in a room for 15 minutes and it made you question the 50 days you had with someone!"

So that's Becky's plan, no changing her mind, no deals. No matter what her plan is, if she really sticks to a plan without second guessing, flip-flopping, and deals, I'll have respect for her, and the crew that writes the updates will be thrilled to have so much less to type.

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> I thought Clay's hands told a bigger story with Meg. He was all over her in the bathroom. I was really schocked. I wonder what will happen when Sheli sees that scene after they are all out of the house. Sure we will see them on the Amazing race or something like Brendon and Rachael.


I don't think Clelli will be an item when TAR comes along. Besides, Brenchel was a married pair when they did TAR. I won't hold my breath waiting for either event to happen

Clay was pretty clear with Julie when the Meg topic came up. Apparently, she has had multiple showmances this season and I guess she was running out of studs when the put her sights on Clay.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



*Becky Nominated Shelli & Steve*​
Becky has told many HGs, that her plan is to back-door Vanessa.​​Source ​


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Veto Competition Results:*



Spoiler



*Steve won the Power of Veto!*

"Today's comp took nearly 5.5 hours and was the comic themed comp. Becky spoke with James and was very excited that their plan to get Vanessa out should happen without issue. By Monday afternoon we'll have Shelli Poole and Vanessa Rousso on the Block together.

Houseguests playing in today's comp included Becky (HoH), Shelli & Steve (noms), Vanessa (Shelli's HG Choice), Austin, and Meg."

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Morty recaps:*




Spoiler



Yesterday, I started off by telling you Becky's plan was very straight forward, she's going to nominate Shelli and Steve, and back-door Vanessa. And Becky did just that. But this is Big Brother and there was mischief afoot. James would rather send Shelli home, because it doesn't take a mastermind to know that if Shelli ever gets the chance, she'd take out James.





Spoiler



 
John had long talk with Shelli about Vanessa, and may have convinced Shelli to pick John for PoV if Shelli draws HG's Choice tomorrow. John had a long talk with Steve and filled him in on everything! John told Steve that Vanessa was talking to Shelli about picking her for veto so she can use it on her, just like she told him. The Steve tells John that Vanessa asked him to pick her for PoV so she can win and use it on him and John tells Steve that Vanessa said the same to Shelli.

John: "You need to pick me." Steve: "But you're not going to save me." John: "Right." Steve: "Then why are you saving her?" John tells him to hide their allegiance.

Now I know that sounds shady, but I think John's being honest with Steve; without Steve, John's pretty much a lone wolf.

Steve asked John, "Why is Vanessa the best person to get rid of?" John replied, "She's keeping the three sides at war and is good with every single one of them." He adds, "If we pull this off this week, we'll have the smartest person out of the game."

Steve is freaking out, pacing back-and-forth like he has to go to the bathroom, the problem is, as he told us directly, "I have no idea what to do, my two closest allies hate each other." He's referring to John and Vanessa. Both Shelli and Steve are fretting over what to do if the draw HG's choice in today's draw for PoV players.

Steve tells the camera, "If I pick John, me and Vanessa go on the block on eviction night. Mom, I need you right now for the first time in 52 days... well it's not but I need you. I'm picking John if I get houseguest's choice. I'm throwing it and that's done. Am I throwing it? I am picking John. I'm throwing it and that's done. I'm on the block until eviction night." 

http://www.mortystv.com/bb/] Source[/url]


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Alliances and Deals*​​


Spoiler



*







*​​*Source *​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Short overnight comments from Morty:*​​


Spoiler



Over night the HGs played in the backyard, ate in the kitchen and generally hung out. James and Meg agreed that Vanessa has no idea she is going up and it will be a total blindside. Steve and Shelli agree that it doesn't matter if Vanessa finds out she is going on the block--what can she do about it anyway, let her blow up. The HGs were all in bed around 4:31AM BBT: BBT.


​


Spoiler



​Source  ​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: The PoV ceremony is today.*


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Veto Ceremony Results*​​


Spoiler



Steve used the PoV, Becky Nominated Vanessa in his place.


​


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> *Veto Ceremony Results*​​
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Looks like Vanessa was working hard to save herself from the block last nmight. Sheli found some of Clay's cloths with James stuff (creepy...) and now James is worried that she hasn't put Clays eviction behind her and he wants to gun for her. Could be a interesting eviction. Great week for a double eviction.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Vanessa was working hard to save herself from the block last nmight. Sheli found some of Clay's cloths with James stuff (creepy...) and now James is worried that she hasn't put Clays eviction behind her and he wants to gun for her. Could be a interesting eviction. Great week for a double eviction.





Spoiler



Isn't it ironic that Vanessa was openly campaigning to keep Shelli in the house and now finds herself on the block with her?


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it ironic that Vanessa was openly campaigning to keep Shelli in the house and now finds herself on the block with her?





Spoiler



Funny I didn't think of that but since you mention it that is pretty funny. I still wish someone would take Austin out though. I will be so pissed if he wins the money he is a total creeper. Watch Vanessa save herself this week and win it...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Morty writes:

_"So you think Vanessa's eviction is certain? Nope, there's never a sure thing in the Big Brother house. Last night, James, Meg and Jackie began the discussion to flip, and vote out Shelli instead."_



Spoiler



*1:38-2:09AM BBT:* While Becky is in the kitchen by herself carving on an apple, James, Meg and Jackie are in the Have-Not room discussing which nominee to keep in the game and which one to get out.

Their argument to keep Vanessa is that everyone is after her and no one is after Shelli and if they keep Shelli, she will win HoH again and go after them.

They think it will be easier to get Vanessa out next during the double eviction. James said that it will be a classic blindside sending Shelli home now since she thinks she is safe all week.

James said this might be their only shot since Shelli is sitting on the block now. Meg said that they have to think about how to deal with Becky. James said that the whole house went against him last week and he could have just taken the five grand.

James said that Steve told him he likes Vanessa.

They discuss if Austin and the twins will keep Vanessa over Shelli.

James said that Shelli won almost every competition and he doesn't see Vanessa winning the physical competitions.

They continue to wonder what are the chances of getting Shelli on the block a third time if they do not vote her out now. They discuss making a deal with Vanessa that they will keep her safe if she does not go after them next week. Meg said that she planted the seed with Austin earlier about keeping Vanessa in the game and she did not even realize it.

James thinks they should go with voting out Shelli and make big risks in this game. They know that Vanessa is only against Becky and that Shelli is against the three of them. Jackie said that Becky will be a sitting duck because she can't play in the next HoH.

James and Meg said that they are all playing for her and will keep her safe. They speculate what the competitions will be in the double eviction and who has the best chance of winning it.

James said that it all sounds good. Meg said that this is a personal thing for Becky but they have to think about the team not just Becky. James said that they could let Vanessa do what she does best and campaign for herself and get two more votes.

They decide that they will take tomorrow and think about it. Meg keeps just thinking about Shelli sitting on the block and wants to get her out and Vanessa is desperate right now. The discussion breaks up as the three of them go into the kitchen to get some rolls.

*2:10AM BBT: *Meg, Jason and Jackie walk through he living room and see Becky's carved apple sitting on the couch. Becky said that he is on the block and has to pull himself off.

We see Steve get in the shower as the others walk into the kitchen to get some rolls.

Discussion in the kitchen is how they can make a variety of things to eat using the buns. Becky made Meg something sweet to eat using buns, cinnamon and sugar.

*2:15AM BBT:* Steve finishes up his shower and joins the group in the kitchen to eat. General chatting going on in the kitchen while they are eating.

*2:31AM BBT: *Meg, Jackie and Steve head to bed after they are finished eating leaving Becky and James in the kitchen to talk.

Becky is speculating which competitions will be coming up.

*2:33AM BBT: *Meg and Jackie are in the Have-Not room discussing what they should do about the vote. Meg wonders if they should talk to Becky first or Vanessa first. Jackie plays out all of the scenarios about what if someone wins HoH and who they would put up.

*2:36 - 3:00AM BBT:* James and Becky discuss past houseguests and those that have won a HoH while Meg and Jackie sit in the dark Have-Not room discussing how Vanessa will be all flustered to win the next HoH because she is all stressed out. Meg said that if Shelli gets herself off of the block two times she will be confident in herself.

Meg does not see anyone else putting Shelli up if they win HoH. Becky and James still in the kitchen discussing what Becky has said to Austin and the twins. James said that it seems like every week the votes flip (hint, hint Becky the votes might flip).

Becky talks to James about if he was on the block next to the others he would win by a landslide. Jackie told Meg that they should just talk to the others and ask them who they think is better for their game.

*3:00AM BBT:* James and Jackie are still in the kitchen talking. James said that he was 150% loyal to Clay and Shelli. Becky said that she never got the Jason thing.

They continue to talk about the past few weeks and what other houseguests have told them. Becky said that she was so stupid to believe the others that James was coming after her. Becky said that she should have believed James actions instead of the others words.

*3:15AM BBT:* Meg said she wonders where James is at and then they decide to go to sleep.

Meanwhile, James is in the kitchen still talking to Becky about the other houseguests and what others have said. James told Becky that he is pissed off at Shelli because of something that she said. Becky said that her taking Vanessa out of the picture breaks up the gap with the others.

James said that she has three solid votes to get Vanessa out. Becky told James about a discussion she had with Steve talking to Vanessa. Becky told Steve that she is OK with him talking to Vanessa but watch out for her because she is good at changing votes.

She continues to tell James about her discussion with Steve to make sure that she has his vote to get Vanessa out.

*3:23AM BBT: *Meg and Jackie still whispering in the Have-Not room. It is hard to hear but Meg said that it is someone's birthday Thursday and then they talk about how Becky is going to feel if they vote for Vanessa to stay.

Jackie said that they should talk to her first before the eviction. Meg said that she is by herself anyway so Becky should be OK with it either way. Meg said that they have more of a shot to protect Becky and that Becky cannot protect them.

*3:28AM BBT:* James and Becky in the kitchen talking about getting on Meg to start wining competitions and they speculate what competitions are coming up and previous competitions that they played in.

*3:42AM BBT: *Becky told James that outside of this house she believes that Clay and Shelli are wonderful and that they have a really cool cast. James told Becky that he thinks cleaning is a strategy for her.

James thinks others portray him as the prankster in the house. Becky told James that they both won very good physical competitions and they are memorable ones.

*3:48AM BBT:* Becky and James break up their discussion to get ready for bed and Becky heads up to the HoH to take a shower while James heads to the Have-Not room, bundles up and crawls in his chair to sleep.

*4:27AM BBT:* Becky finishes up her shower and crawls in bed.

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Funny I didn't think of that but since you mention it that is pretty funny. I still wish someone would take Austin out though. I will be so pissed if he wins the money he is a total creeper. Watch Vanessa save herself this week and win it...





Spoiler



Scuttlebutt has it that Austin is as useless as bicycle peddles on a wheelchair when it comes to winning competitions. He's already made it public that no one should vote for him at the end. He only wants to go to the jury house to spend linen time with Liz... or so he hopes.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Scuttlebutt has it that Austin is as useless as bicycle peddles on a wheelchair when it comes to winning competitions. He's already made it public that no one should vote for him at the end. He only wants to go to the jury house to spend linen time with Liz... or so he hopes.


Austin hasn't really done anything. He won HOH once but was dethroned in BOTB... Even Steve has won veto. I think Austin may be the only one left in the house that hasn't won a single challange. I remember him saying all he wanted to do was make it to Jury with Liz, he is going to be in for a awful surprise when he finds out she isn't into him. I really can't wait to see that.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Austin hasn't really done anything. He won HOH once but was dethroned in BOTB... Even Steve has won veto. I think Austin may be the only one left in the house that hasn't won a single challange. I remember him saying all he wanted to do was make it to Jury with Liz, he is going to be in for a awful surprise when he finds out she isn't into him. I really can't wait to see that.





Spoiler



Liz is starting to get on my nerves. I wonder if she's just misleading Julia (and et-al) into thinking she's not into him. From what I'm seeing, she's giving him every encouragement to think there's going to be a Jury House Party soon. It's just plain cruel, and if there's no true love interest there, then she should stop with the flirting. It could turn into a nasty scene later on.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: Big Brother airs tonight on CBS at 8PM(e).*


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Liz is starting to get on my nerves. I wonder if she's just misleading Julia (and et-al) into thinking she's not into him. From what I'm seeing, she's giving him every encouragement to think there's going to be a Jury House Party soon. It's just plain cruel, and if there's no true love interest there, then she should stop with the flirting. It could turn into a nasty scene later on.


I agree I think it is a low blow game move for Liz to keep leading Austin on. They hang out and are touchy feely a awful lot on the feeds also. I really wonder if she is into him more then she says she is. Kind of a way to keep the target off her showmance. Could be a smart move if that is the case. If she really is leading him on I agree going to get very ugly. Should be good TV tonight and especially tomorrow with the double eviction


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Morty starts the day with this:*




Spoiler



_Good morning! I have often titled Wednesday's as "Flip Day," as this is usually the day the nominees try to flip the house against the HoH. I can't really call today "Flip Day," because the house is already flipped, there's an excellent chance Vanessa is staying, and Shelli will become the first jury member, and the first of four evictees that will compete to re-enter the house._





Spoiler



 
_Thanks to [updater] Granny's overnight coverage, we know that Meg has told Becky that the whole house isn't on board with voting out Vanessa. Becky said she wishes people had told her they'd rather evict Shelli before she nominated Vanessa. _

_Frankly, I'm not really surprised the house flipped, we knew Vanessa's been secretly working with Steve, although I hoped Johnny's influence would have prevailed, and James wanted Shelli out because he know she wants revenge for him splitting up her and Clay. I wasn't sure what Austin would do, as he could have wanted Vanessa evicted because she planed on back-dooring him, or grateful for her decision not to. Of course the twins will just go along with whatever Austin says._

_So it's all wrapped up, decided and set in stone-- Ha! There's over 24 hours until they cast their votes, so much could happen by then. And Vanessa could still be evicted, in fact anyone could be evicted tomorrow, because it's a double eviction._

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Memorable quote from last night's televised episode:*

_"Liz tells us at first their relationship [Liz/Austin] was more strategy but as she's gotten to know him, it's grown into more than that. His personality has won her over and maybe one day she can get him to chop of his ponytail beard. Julia watches wordlessly from the pool._

_In the DR, she [Julia] tells Austin to get off her [Liz]. Yuck!"_

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: BB airs on CBS tonight at 9PM(e). Tonight there will be a double elimination.*


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Double Eviction Show Results:*



Spoiler



*First Eviction (week 7):*
By a vote of 8-0, Shelli Poole has been evicted.

*HoH comp - "Getting Loopy":*
Steve wins and is crowned HoH!

*Nominations: *

Steve nominates: Jackie & Meg 
[Only had a few minutes to decide during the commercial break]

*PoV comp - "Slippery Slop":*
Veto players: John, James, Vanessa, Steve (HoH), Jackie & Meg (noms)
John won the Power of Veto!
[Players chosen during the commercial break]

*Veto Ceremony:*

John did NOT use the Veto.

*Second Eviction (week 7.5):*
By a vote of 6-1, Jackie Ibarra has been evicted from Big Brother 17.

Source


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Week 8 Head of Household (post double eviction) Results:*



Spoiler



Liz Nolan won Head of Household!

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Like Clay before her, Shelli dodged the "love" question posed by Julie during the exit interview on last night's televised BB episode.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Headcount*​​*







*​​Source ​


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Spoiler



Looks like Liz is the new HOH and will put Jon and Becky up. Going to be a nasty week watching her and creeper. Not what I wanted. I hope somone gets in power next week that can split those two up because I want to barf watching the two of them. I knew Liz really liked Austin because she kept letting him creepy touch her... No surprise there.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Liz is the new HOH and will put Jon and Becky up. Going to be a nasty week watching her and creeper. Not what I wanted. I hope somone gets in power next week that can split those two up because I want to barf watching the two of them. I knew Liz really liked Austin because she kept letting him creepy touch her... No surprise there.





Spoiler



I like John ... don't care about Becky. She made her own bed last week.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I like John ... don't care about Becky. She made her own bed last week.





Spoiler



Have to agree with you on Becky, first of I don't like how she was floating through half the game playing both sides of the house and eventhough I don't care for Vanessa either there was no reason for her to treat her the way she did and it would be fine with me if it bit her back in the rear.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Have to agree with you on Becky, first of I don't like how she was floating through half the game playing both sides of the house and eventhough I don't care for Vanessa either there was no reason for her to treat her the way she did and it would be fine with me if it bit her back in the rear.





Spoiler



Ditto on Vanessa.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Have-Nots*​​​


Spoiler



Vanessa, Steve and John are the Have-Nots​​Source  ​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Nominations*​​​


Spoiler



*To no one's great surprise, Liz has nominated Becky and Johnny Mac for eviction.*​​Source  ​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*PoV Players*​​​


Spoiler



​*James is hosting the PoV competition Liz, Becky, Johnny Mac, compete, and the other players are Steve, Meg and Austin.*​​*Source *​​


​


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Veto Competition Results*



Spoiler



Liz won the Power of Veto!

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



The veto competition was OTEV. Liz beat Austin in the final round. Vanessa said one of the OTEV songs asked the houseguests to find the name of the person whose face got erased from the memory wall. [Which is Jace.]

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Alliances and Deals*​​







​​Source ​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*PoV Meeting Results*​​​


Spoiler



​*Liz did not use the PoV.*​​*Source *​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: BB airs tonight on CBS at 8PM(e).*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: Eviction ceremony airs on CBS tonight at 9PM(e).*​


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Spoiler



Not looking good for Becky. I actually like both players but Johnny Mac a bit more Hate to see either go. Really want to see Austin out the door incase I aven't said that enough. I threw up in my mouth seeing him kiss Liz. Julia earns huge points for ripping on Liz with the hickie. Ewww.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Not looking good for Becky. I actually like both players but Johnny Mac a bit more Hate to see either go. Really want to see Austin out the door incase I aven't said that enough. I threw up in my mouth seeing him kiss Liz. Julia earns huge points for ripping on Liz with the hickie. Ewww.





Spoiler



Agree on all counts. I really don't think Becky has a ghost of a chance, unless some one flips. I, too, prefer Johnny Mac over Austin. Yesterday's BBAD showed Johnny Mac getting friendly with Liztin (sans Vanessa). Hope he joins them.

I almost had a similar reaction as you when I saw Austin pawing all over Liz. The welling of bile in my throat was not pleasant. It's too bad that Austin will eventually end up in the Jury house and will get another go at Liz. Maybe by then she'll have come to her senses.

The last hour of yesterday's BBAD was as entertaining as you could ask for. That trial was a hoot!


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Spoiler



Going to be a long week Austin won HOH. I really wish someone would take him out. He is so disgusting. Rumor has it he had a girl friend when he went into the house also... That hickey on Liz is so trashy. I like Julia but can't stand slutty Liz either. Looks like Vanessa will be the target this week. She has been a cry baby lately I will not be sorry to see her go.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Eviction Results And New HoH*​​​


Spoiler



​*By a vote of 6-0, Becky was Evicted*
*In the "Ready, Set, Whoa!" HoH Competition:*​
*Austin Won HoH*​​Source ​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be a long week Austin won HOH. I really wish someone would take him out. He is so disgusting. Rumor has it he had a girl friend when he went into the house also... That hickey on Liz is so trashy. I like Julia but can't stand slutty Liz either. Looks like Vanessa will be the target this week. She has been a cry baby lately I will not be sorry to see her go.





Spoiler



Yes, I read somewhere that he had a girlfriend before coming into the house.

Believe it or not, I'm sorta hoping they hold off one more week before evicting Vanessa. If she goes to the jury house next Thursday, there's a distinct possibility that she could come back. I'd rather they get her out later when she's not subject to return.

I'm now thinking that Steve may be sneaking his way to victory.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Headcount*​​​*







*​​Source ​​​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Morty's Morning Comments:*​​​


Spoiler



​_Austin inexplicably made a last heat promise with James to not nominate him or Meg, complicating this week's nominations, by leaving only three options to choose from: John, Steve and Vanessa; three HG with whom he's supposed to be in an alliance.

It was difficult for me to tell who Austin is targeting, because he's trying to make everyone feel secure. In the end, I turned to ace updater Cassandra0222 for her opinion: "Austin seems to still want Vanessa or Johnny Mac out next. He is most likely going to put Johnny Mac and Steve up, and if Johnny Mac wins PoV and takes himself down, he said, 'Oh well, Vanessa.' That's so far though, so expect the unexpected as usual." [BTW, that was before we had all the after midnight info.]

Here's what I'm expecting: Austin will take the easy route and take out Steve or Johnny because he's scared to go after Vanessa. The twins are helping justify their cowardliness by saying they don't feel it's their job to do the other side's dirty work and take out Vanessa, that's for the other side to do.

Now I know my assessment does not sound fair and balanced, which brings me to a few complaints that I've received about the updates being biased. I've explained before why it appears that we have favorites-- it's because we do!

The updates are written by fans, and how could we watch the feeds all night and day without being fans, and of course we like some HGs better than others. We try not to flaunt our opinions, but just like any other fan, we have our opinions, and sometimes they show-- Sorry."_​​_Source _​​​


​


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Week 9 Nominations:*



Spoiler



*Austin nominated: Steve & John*

_Overnight comments:_
"[...] Overnight Austin kept going back and forth on whether or not to target Vanessa and if he did whether or not to put her up and act like she was a pawn or try to get her comfortable and not win the Veto. With only 8 HGs left the chances are good that she'll play either way but that didn't seem to deter Austin in his initial debates.

The last thing Austin was saying before he closed his eyes was that he'd have to go after Vanessa as a Backdoor. While that obviously meant John and Steve would be the original noms I also took it as an excuse to kick the can on making a decision. By putting those two HGs up he could act like he was still considering BD'ing Vanessa until the last min of PoV even if he wasn't.

Today Vanessa worked hard in campaigning to stay off the Block but as I mentioned I believe Austin had already made that choice. Then just before the ceremony Austin promised Steve he wouldn't go up. Well that didn't stick as Vanessa got to talk with Austin again, admitted to the thrown BotB drama to BD him, and then pushed again that Steve was a less worthy ally. Effective."

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



I, for the life of me, don't have a clue about Austin's play. He spends all day cavorting with the enemy clan and then nominates would-be allies. Instead on nominating known enemies (James/Meg), he opts instead to nip at his own tail. Maybe there's a method to his madness, but I don't think that doing JEG's work for them is an efficient or even smart strategy.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Power of Veto Players Picked:*



Spoiler



Update: *Players have been picked for this late in the day comp. Vanessa, Meg, and Julia were selected to join Austin, John, and Steve. Yes, John picked Meg again.*

Steve finally talked to John alone about his worries that they may end up the targets this week. Steve warned John that the Austwins may have a deal with James & Meg. We know they do and it's called "Brass Tacks."

John has been warned that they can't mess around in this comp and will need to win it themselves to change up the noms in hopes of getting Vanessa or James up on the Block.

From what we know, I wouldn't expect either of those two to go up but instead we'll probably see Meg up if there's a renom and the remaining original nominee is likely to be evicted.

Update 2: Veto comp finally began at 6:30PM BBT. Spoilers in a few hours.

Update 3 (10:29PM BBT): PoV comp is still underway as the feeds are still not back yet, at this point it has been over 4 hours!

Source


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Veto Competition Results:*



Spoiler



*Vanessa won the Power of Veto!*

"[....] This was the face morph challenge and required individual performances which is why it took nearly five hours. When Feeds finally returned Vanessa was already declaring she wasn't going to use it and she was very upset that Meg didn't congratulate her or give her a hug. Vanessa thought it was unacceptable for Meg to be crying after the comp.

Houseguests playing in today's comp included Austin (HoH), John & Steve (noms) along with Julia, Meg, and Vanessa.

This was a late day competition as the evening rolled around likely due to overheating concerns for the Zingbot. Yep, the Zingbot was back and we're likely to hear lots of retellings of what he had to say.

Not long before the comp we had just heard from Liz and Austin debating whether or not Steve or John was the real concern for them this week as they watched the two working together more closely. This was going to be a critical comp for both of the nominees."

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: BB airs tonight on CBS at 8PM(e).*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Ah, The Drama!*​​​


Spoiler



​​​_It took over four and half hours to find out Vanessa won a ZingBot/face morphing PoV competition.

After the competition Julia tells Steve that Vanessa hasn't said whether she will use it. This is not true, Vanessa had no intention of using the PoV.

Later, in the HoH room, Julia asks Liz whether they should evict Johnny or Steve, Liz thinks it's time for Johnny Mac to go, and that would remove the person Steve is working with. Julia doesn't think they should backdoor James and Liz agrees that it's not time for that. Julia is hoping that James or Meg won't put the twins up because the twins have not targeted James and Meg._​​_Still later in the HoH room, there's a conversation between Liz and Vanessa that leads us to believe Steve could be the target, and Vanessa may even use the PoV. They can change their minds many times by Thursday._​​_Source _​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Morty's Morning Comments*:​​​


Spoiler



​_"I expected a nice quiet Sunday in the BB house, but I didn't get it. The interrogations that went on yesterday made the Nuremberg trials look like a Tupperware party. "Austin's Angel's--" they should have called themselves "The Paranoid Pit bulls."_​​_After about 18 hours of cross examination, Austin has made another concrete decision-- he can't decide._​​_You see Johnny Mac doesn't seem to be telling the truth, and Steve admits he was aligned with Johnny. But on the other hand, Austin must consider who would target the Austwins, and that would more likely be James or Meg. Austin feels he could work with James, so maybe kicking out Meg would be best. And then again, he must consider the last four evictees will be competing to return, so of the three already evicted, who would they align with if they came back, and who would their targets be. __If they vote out Meg, she probably couldn't win a competition to get back in._​​_As of midnight, it sounded like Vanessa is going to leave the nominations the same, but there's time for her to change her mind. If the nominations don't change, the target would be Johnny Mac, but there's time to change their minds many times by Thursday."_​​Source ​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Results of PoV Ceremony:*​​​


Spoiler



​*Vanessa did not use the PoV.*​​On Thursday, either Steve or Johnny Mac will be evicted (but could win a second chance).​​Source ​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: BB airs on CBS tonight at 8PM(e).*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: BB eviction episode airs tonight on CBS at 9PM(e).*​


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Another Endurance Comp for the HoH/Returning Juror tonight as well. Confirmed by CBS.
"CBS has officially confirmed tonight's HoH competition will be an endurance battle so we can expect all the remaining HGs plus the four Jurors to line up side by side for a battle royale."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637035531310727168
The banner is already listed on the Live feeds page indicating the feeds should return shortly after 10PM ET/7PM PT for the Endurance comp, so the comp results will not finish during the live broadcast tonight.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Week 9 Eviction Results:*


Spoiler



By a vote of 5-0, John McGuire has been evicted from the Big Brother house.
Source


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Week 10 HoH/Returning Juror Competition - "Dizzyland" Results:*



Spoiler



*Vanessa has won HoH.*

*John was the last juror hanging and is right back in the game.*

The entire "endurance" comp only lasted about 15 minutes total, probably only the second shortest "endurance" comp ever. BB7 had an "endurance" comp that was the shortest ever is my understanding.

Next week is a double eviction.

Source


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey did BB break the news to the houseguests about what happened in Virginia


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

dogs31 said:


> Hey did BB break the news to the houseguests about what happened in Virginia


I do not think so, no.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Morty's Q&A:*​​​​_"I get asked various questions, and I come across little factoids that might be of interest, here are a few:_​ 
_*How are the ratings? *People keep asking if the ratings are down this season; the ratings are about the same as last year, some nights better, some nights down a point._

_*What happened to the BB Takeover? * Julie Chen stated that the twist had been cancelled because "there was enough going on" with the other elements of the game, though there has yet to be an official announcement made to the houseguests about the Takeover's cancellation. Take it or leave it, that's the only answer we have._

_*Is CBS giving up on Big Brother? * Lots of negative questions... No, CBS has already renewed Big Brother for season 18. _

_*This season seems longer, is it?* Yes, this season is longer, but only by one day. This season also has the most HGs ever, 17, plus a returning jury member. So get ready, they'll be kicking them out pretty fast in the next three weeks._

_*Why can't you get the feeds in Canada?* As most of you know, the feeds are free this year when you subscribe to CBS All Access, a service not available in Canada due to copyright restrictions on other programming. Now here's the surprise, CBS is not making anything on the live feeds, it's all just to get you to try the new CBS All Access service, which as I said, is not available in Canada. CBS would lose money if they set up a separate service for Canada._

_*When did they start recruiting HGs instead of just picking from the auditions?* Since the second season, casting director Robyn Kass has selected a mix of people who applied, and newbies that her and the producers feel would react in some way to the other HGs. Both Robyn and the producers have said that despite extensive interviewing, they are usually surprised as to which HG becomes the stand-out of the season. _

_Austin told Steve the reason he didn't watch last season was because that he was supposed to be on the show, but he walked out. He said Hayden was his alternate. Of course you can never take what comes out of the mouths of the HGs as gospel._

_*What does FotH & Fish mean?* When BB doesn't want us to see something, they switch to the camera in the fish tank in the second HoH room. In previous seasons, they showed other diversions, early seasons featured the Front of the House, hence the abbreviation, FotH."_
​Source ​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Headcount*​​


Spoiler



​*







*​​*Source *​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Morty Opines:*​​​


Spoiler



​_"Vanessa planed to put up James and Meg. Vanessa told them last night they will be on the block. James threw himself on the sword, he wants Meg to stay over him, this may have taken his relationship with Meg beyond the friendzone. When Vanessa talked with John, Vanessa said she'd be happy if the final six were herself, John, Steve, Austin, Julia and Liz, since they are the stronger competitors. Then later, there was some conversation about putting Julia up. Vanessa has talked so much, I'm having trouble trying to figure out her true motive._​​_There has also been a lot of fans complaining that the HoH competition showed a preference to Vanessa and Johnny Mac. Some HGs were called "out" for having their butts touching the disc, and the rules said you couldn't sit on the disc. Later, fans got some screen caps of Vanessa squatting, and by the fan's judgment, her rear touching the disc._​​_Casting director Robyn Kass tweeted: Robyn Kass @Kassting Not sure what ur complaining about. Rules were- as long as ur FEET were both planted on the disk u could squat as low as u want. #AllGood_​​_Robyn Kass @Kassting #REDOTHECOMP was trending in the United States lol the power of the BB fans!_​​_Robyn Kass @Kassting I have a great idea!!! How bout watch Sunday's show FIRST?!?! See how it went down. #BB17_​​_I'm not taking a side in this, there was a lot not shown on the feeds, so Robyn certainly does have a point. And, if you're a conspiracist, you could say they'll edit what we will see-- and then again, that would mean that everyone on the crew would be in on it and have to keep quiet-- keep quiet?-- in Hollywood?"_​​Source ​​​


​​


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Henry said:


> *Headcount*​​​​*Source *​


Spolier?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

cdc101 said:


> Spolier?


Yeah, sorry ... that one slipped by.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Have-Nots*



Spoiler



*Vanessa chose James, John, Julia and Meg to be the Have-Nots this week, the final week of Have-Nots for the season.*

*Source *


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Nominations*​​​


Spoiler



*Meg and James are nominees (and Have-Nots, which James calls salt in the wound).*​​*Source *​​​


​


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Henry said:


> Yeah, sorry ... that one slipped by.


No worries, I was about to check anyway. :righton:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: PoV player selection and competition today.*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*PoV Players Selected*​​​


Spoiler



​*Austin, James, Julia, Liz, Meg, and Vanessa will compete for the PoV, later today. *​​Source ​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*PoV Winner*​​


Spoiler



*James*​​*Source *​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: BB airs on CBS tonight at 8PM(e).*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: PoV Meeting/Ceremony some time today*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Morning comments from Morty*​​​


Spoiler



​Today is the PoV Ceremony, and if Vanessa doesn't have a mood swing, we are expecting her to name Julia as James' replacement. But there are all kinds of other possibilities; although unlikely, there's a chance James could use the PoV to save Meg instead of himself. The twins would rather see Johnny Mac on the block, and Vanessa has even considered using Steve as the pawn-- again. However, Vanessa realizes that the alliance she created with Austwins puts her in fourth position and by shoring up the foundation of her alliance with Johnny and Steve, she moves herself up to third place. But for now...​​​Source ​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*PoV Meeting/Ceremony results*​​​


Spoiler



​James used the PoV on himself.​Vanessa nominated Julia to replace him.​​Source ​​​


​​​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: BB airs on CBS tonight at 8PM(e).*​


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's how I think the results will: Quagmire will be the only one who wants to keep Meg and Julia around the house.

Peter: Meg
Lois: Meg
Stewie: Meg after voting for world domination
Chris: Meg
Brian: Meg

Meg leaves the house 5 - 0. !rolling


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Of course that would be the "Family Guy" version of Big Brother. In reality Julia might be the one who's headed to the jury house followed by Liz.


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Reminder: Big Brother will air in some markets including Las Vegas at 11:35 pm due to preseason football tonight.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: Double eviction tonight.*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Morty's Thoughts*​​​


Spoiler



​_"Big Brother gave the HGs a brief diversion today [yesterday, actually - H], a hint at what a competition might be like tomorrow [today, actually - H]. Of course, we don't know if it would be the HoH competition or the Veto competition or any competition for that matter.

Julia and Liz seemed to be having the most success, but will both of them be in the competition? Austin seems to be set on saving Julia (big surprise) but can James convince Steve to side with him and John? More importantly, will John and Steve stick together and if so, will they do so against Meg or Julia?

After having a hushed conversation with John, Steve tells Vanessa he could vote out Julia if he had Austin's blessing. Is he speaking for himself and John, or is he just feeling Vanessa out to see how she reacts?

Vanessa's response is to suggest Steve let her handle the social game and to stick with Austwins.

Now that Steve knows where Vanessa stands (with the Austwins, Steve is the 5th man out), what will he do with the information? What will Johnny Mac do? How they vote will kick-start the double eviction and could change the course of the game."_​​Source ​​​


​


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

dogs31 said:


> Reminder: Big Brother will air in some markets including Las Vegas at 11:35 pm due to preseason football tonight.


Correct, here is a list of affected markets. *LINK*



> *Boston, MA -* Moved to WSBK/11:35pm on WBZ
> *Burlington, VT -* Delayed until 11:35pm
> *New York, NY -* Moved to WLNY/11:35pm on WCBS
> *Syracuse, NY -* Delayed until 1:37am
> ...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Eviction Results*​​By a vote of 4-1,* Meg *was Evicted
Liz Won HoH
Liz Nominated James & Johnny Mac
Julia Won the PoV
Julia Did Not Use the PoV
By a vote of 4-0 *James* was Evicted ​​​


Spoiler



​*Steve Won HoH!*​​Source ​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Headcount*​​*







*​​Source ​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*The Backstabbing Begins...*​​​


Spoiler



​*Vanessa tells Steve that nominating Austin and Liz is the best plan*.​​Source ​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Nominations*​​​


Spoiler



​*Steve Nominated Austin and Liz for Eviction*​​Source ​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*PoV Winner*​​​


Spoiler



​*Austin Won PoV*​​Source ​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: BB airs tonight on CBS at 8PM(e).*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Fuskie Recaps Yesterday (a Must-Read)*​​​


Spoiler



​_"Today couldn't have worked out better if Steve and Jmac hadn't planned to throw the Veto comp and force either Vanessa or the Austwins to win it. It was a slow fuse of nervous energy from the moment Steve made his nominations of Liz and Austin, with Vanessa, of course, in the middle pushing each of the other HG into a favorable direction should they win the Veto._​​_ Liz, Austin and Julia knew that if Julia won Veto, she could save Liz and force Steve to nominate either John or Vanessa. They would work on him to nominate John. They had a plan. There was a kind of calm before the Veto comp._​​_ Then Mr. Pectacular arrived and all hell broke loose!_​​_ As best we can tell, the comp was an elimination game hosted by Jesse. Austin was in awe. So was Julia when she got a look at his arms. And maybe Austin got carried away from being in Jesse's magnificent presence, or maybe he didn't think about what he was doing, or maybe underneath his self-deluded idea of romance he's really just as selfish as all the other HG (except maybe Steve). But Austin had the chance to throw the comp to Julia and instead he claimed the Power of Veto for himself. Having Jessie place the Veto around his neck was one of his happiest moments, he said. It would be short lived and his world came crashing down._​​_ Liz was upset that Austin showed his true character taking the Veto for himself and not letting Julia win it. He's no Clay, Vanessa slyly tells her. Julia tells Liz he never had any intention of saving her, he's been playing you all along. Austin says he had to win it himself because Vanessa made it clear he was the target when she helped Julia in the competition. Vanessa asks, who me? All I was doing was giving the same advice I'd have given anyone!_​​_ There were tears, there was acrimony. Austin walking around with the Veto around his neck didn't help his _cause. And Steve and Johnny got front row seats to the greatest show this summer.​​ Liz broke up with Austin because he put himself before her. Austin protested that he ruined his life for her (by entering into a showmance when he had a GF at home). Julia said she's going to go up now and be evicted. Vanessa scampered from HG to HG offering self-serving advice. Steve was so upset about the heartache his HoH has caused, he even made a snack for the desolate Liz to eat. She drew it underneath the blanket in which she was hiding. He has engaged her in a chocolate fight and offered up his wine. Whether he's genuinely sorry for her heartache or playing for her jury vote only a cynic can decide.​​ Austin cooked chicken for Liz and Julia in the shape of hearts and asked Steve to deliver it, but once they found out who cooked it, they sent it back. Vanessa says it was sweet and can't believe the twins turned it down because they like to eat.​​ Ironically, it's Julia who says at least Austin's trying. On the bright side, she says, one of them will still be in the game and the rest of the house will go after each other.​​ Vanessa tells Austin his best chance of winning is to have Julia beside him, and that she's playing for him. Final Five, they congratulate each other.​​ There's an uneasy peace in the house now - Liz and Julia eventually reheated the food Austin prepared - but it's clear a corner has been turned and Austwins will never be the same.​​ Still, there is a lot of game to play. Steve has said Julia would be the replacement nominee if Austin uses the Veto, so even if he falls on his sword (like Clay) to save Liz, her sister would go up. Or is this a misdirection and he plans to blindside Vanessa?​​ Assuming John will remain safe on Steve's watch, it will have to be either Julia or Vanessa, unless Austin can be talked into not using it all. And don't think Vanessa hasn't thought about that."​​Source ​​​


​​​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: PoV Meeting/Ceremony Today*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*PoV Meeting/Ceremony Results*​​​


Spoiler



​*Austin Used the PoV to Save Himself
Steve Nominated Julia in Austin's Place
On Thursday, either Julia or Liz will be evicted.*​​*Source *​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Fuskie's Thoughts*​​​


Spoiler



​​​_"As expected, Austin used his Veto to save himself, ensuring his Final Five status along with Steve, who then played the odds and nominated Julia, ensuring that one of the twins would be evicted and the Austwins alliance would be at least cut down by 1/3.

With the final nominations set, Vanessa and John also could breathe a sigh of relief that they were in the Final Five as well.

Steve received compliments on his speech, which weren't necessary since he no longer held anyone else's game in his hands. He had again spent all night practicing his Veto speech, though it appears that despite increasingly losing trust in Vanessa, he never seriously considered putting her on the block. It might be the source of future discord, however, as Johnny Mac does seem to trust her.

One interesting aspect to Steve's HoH is how self-deprecating he has been. To Vanessa, to John, to Austin, Steve has hated what this game has forced him to do, worrying not just about Liz and Julia's feelings but also their sister and parents at home. He doesn't want the family to hate him too.

Steve's made it clear that while he really wanted this experience, once is enough and he wants to go back to a normal life when it's over with no more reality TV. He's been very candid this week talking about his high school and college years, his hopes and his regrets. Whether this is a calculated or genuine, we'll have to see but I think he'll be remembered in the game as having a big heart.

Officially, Vanessa, Austin and John have all promised the twins that they'll vote to evict whomever they decide, but behind their backs, Vanessa and John are pushing for Liz to be evicted. John slyly suggests that he should win the next HoH and then Vanessa the one after that.

For her part, Vanessa keeps saying she's playing for second place even as she positions herself to take the top prize with Final Two deals with everyone but Julia and Liz. Austin tells Julia is concerned that if JMac wins HoH this week, he and Steve will make it to the Final Two, which is entirely possible but certainly not guaranteed. More importantly, this may suggest that Austin and Julia may not be so easily parted with Liz's eviction.

For the first time this season that I've seen, a HG suggests Vanessa has been playing both sides of the house. Julia thinks she'll throw HoH and make it to the Final Three. Liz says she doesn't need the money. Vanessa interrupts the hot-tub conversation, but it's interesting.

We've already seen Steve questioning Vanessa's truthfulness. If she doesn't win HoH, would John, Julia, or Austin take a shot at her? Whenever Vanessa, Austin and the Twins get together in a group, the targets are always Steve and Johnny Mac, but that may just be cover for not talking about targeting each other.

In any case, I think the house is settled on evicting Liz and instead of deliberating over the eviction, we can expect more of this subtle intrigue over the next few days."_​​Source ​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: BB airs on CBS tonight at 8PM(e).*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Fuskie's Take*​​​


Spoiler



​_"There are some very strong women this season in BBUS17. Liz and Vanessa have used very different strategies to wrap the men in the house around their little fingers and effect their will on them. _​​_Liz has done it the old fashioned way - getting to Austin where he thinks instead of his head. His heart, I mean. Get your minds out of the gutter. _​​_With Steve, Liz has used different strategy, playing the bad twin while Julia plays up being the good twin and earning his trust. John, I think, they've written off as a lost cause. _​​_But if Julia thinks she can escape her domineering sister, this week should be a case study why she cannot. _​​_After telling the rest of the house they wanted to decide between themselves who would be evicted, they seemed to have settled on Julia having the best chance to get to the end because Liz would be too big of a target. _​​_Somehow by this afternoon, they had changed their minds and Julia was prepared to fall on her sword so that Liz could continue in the game, having the better chance of winning competitions._​​_Vanessa, on the other hand, has that unique talent of leading a conversation but leaving you feel like you were in charge. She states ideas as facts, putting everyone else in the position of having to either deny her and risk being a target, or going along. At least on the surface. More on that further down. Vanessa, John and Austin are the vote holders this week and she had gained agreement among all three that Liz was the biggest threat to their game, making it an open question as to whether they would honor the twins' wishes or not. _​​_But of course, Vanessa never plays anything straight - she's concocted a Final Three deal with Steve that includes John because she knows Steve is tight with John, and she's pushed a final two deal with John (that doesn't include Steve), both of which are based on evicting Liz now, then Austin and Julia. However, she's promised Austin to honor the twins request to vote out Julia and secured a number of self-protecting concessions in the process. Is this for real or is she just playing him? _​​_Making the situation more confusing, Steve and the twins have professed to be deeply suspicious of Vanessa. But Steve has met with resistance trying to convince John, and Austin has been reticent when the twins bring up the subject. The hedging by both HGs should set the cloister bells ringing but whether anyone is listening to the warnings remains to be seen. It's entirely likely that however the vote goes on Thursday, Vanessa will feel comfortable enough to not win HoH and let John, Liz/Julia or Austin control nominations. Time will tell if that's a mistake or not."_​​Source ​​​


​


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Leslie Moonves (CBS chairman/CEO) Thought's on Big Brother 17:*



Spoiler



_And yet you're still involved on a micro level with a lot of decisions. I've heard you still play a role in signing off on the cast for Big Brother &#8230;_

*"By the way, this wasn't a great year for casting on Big Brother."*

_Early on, the cast seemed pretty promising!_

*"I agree. Usually you have one or two disappointments. I think we had five or six disappointments. Another discussion."*

*Full Article (Vulture)*


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: BB Eviction Episode Airs Tonight On CBS At 9PM(e)*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*More Fuskie Comments*​​​


Spoiler



​_The twins are so self-absorbed in their self-pity at being nominated against each other they are losing focus in the game. In one breath they talk about how much they distrust Vanessa and how she played them. At the same time, they can think of nothing beyond evicting Steve next week out of revenge.

Officially, Vanessa is telling Liz and Julia that the plan is still to evict Julia so Liz and Austin can go after Steve. The twins are sure Steve is nervous and scared. But Steve has his head in the game. Don't take my word - listen to him:

""Next week, if John wins the HoH it does not matter because the replacement won't matter there will be three votes. If John or Vanessa wins which is my best scenario then Austin goes. If Austin or Liz wins then they will put a combination of me, John or Vanessa up, then they will be forced if we win veto to put their showmance up because there would be no people left. -- Steve""

Couldn't have said it better myself. All I would add is that if Austin or Liz went up against Steve, John or Vanessa, then the other two would control the vote. You can either have the power to nominate or the power to evict but you can't both nominate and control the votes.

My expectation is that Vanessa won't want to win HoH this week. She'll want to hold out to be the Final Four HoH, which guarantees her a spot in the Final Three. If she wins Final Five HoH, she cannot compete for Final Four HoH.

This is the reason Steve gave for wanting to be HoH this week, because if he survives Final Five, he can compete for Final Four.

In truth, Steve's chances of making it through next week are about the same regardless of which twin goes Thursday. Maybe Liz has a better chance at winning a competition, but after 12 weeks of being played by Vanessa, either one would probably end up nominating John and Steve.

One last note. Like Jeff Probst, I have very little respect for anyone who quits Survivor, and similarly I lose what respect I may have had for someone who throws in the towel on Big Brother. That goes for Clay, who is a nice guy but fell on his sword for Shelli for no good reason, and it goes for Julia who is giving up her game for her sister Liz. The irony is, I think if Julia had made it to the finale, she might have had a decent chance with the jury, especially if Liz, Austin, Steve and Shelli were voting. Unless she's sitting against Vanessa. Anyone taking Vanessa to the Final Two is just playing for second place._​​Source ​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*... And A Programming Note From Morty*​
_"A couple notes about changes to the broadcast schedule for the rest of the season. NFL Football is coming to CBS next Thursday and there's likely going to be a taped eviction over the final weekend leading into the Final Three HoH competition._​_This is what we expect:

9/10/15 (Thu.) 9:00 PM CBS Live Eviction
9/13/15 (Sun.) 8:30 PM CBS Nomination Episode
9/15/15 (Tue.) 8:00 PM CBS Veto Episode
9/16/15 (Wed.) 8:00 PM CBS
9/20/15 (Sun.) 8:00 PM CBS
9/23/15 (Wed.) 9:30 PM CBS 90 Minute Finale"_​
_Source _​


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Did someone push the wrong button? They are showing the hoh comp on the live feeds.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*By a vote of 3-0, Julia was Evicted*​​​


Spoiler



​*Vanessa Won HoH
Liz Won the Luxury Prize*​
The Luxury Prize is a Trip Outside the BB House to a Surprise Destination.​​Source ​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

IndyMichael said:


> Did someone push the wrong button? They are showing the hoh comp on the live feeds.


Not surprised. I seem to recall that they did the same thing last week.


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

IndyMichael said:


> Did someone push the wrong button? They are showing the hoh comp on the live feeds.


The HOH comp is generally shown on the live feeds following the live show.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Fuskie's Morning Thoughts*​​​


Spoiler



​*Eggasperation*‏​​_"If you're a live feeder and not a Vanessa fan, that's the emotion you were feeling today as Vanessa voted to evict the hapless Julia and keep the Liztin showmance alive. If Steve was upset, he didn't show it, though he had plenty of emotion in reaction to a short video message of encouragement from his mother during the live show. Then she Vanessa beat out Johnny Mac and Austin for HoH, leaving the house scrambling. But wait, you say, wasn't Liz in the HoH competition too? No, not really. Though she dropped enough eggs to make Austin nervous._​​​_ It didn't take long before Vanessa didn't go on a hunt for rotten eggs, trying to catch Austin, Liz or Steve in a lie to justify a nomination. I'm not sure I understand her drive to always come up with some flimsy justification for her nominations. Nobody believes her and as I said previously, her disingenuousness with live feeders rubs me the wrong way. Just tell us you're faking the tears, trying to manipulate your fellow HGs and aren't ashamed at doing anything and everything you have to do to get ahead in the game. It's all right, we understand that's how the game is played. Just be honest with us and we'll like you._​​_ Speaking of honesty, Steven knows how Vanessa works and he quickly hands her both a confession that he (gasp) made a deal with Austin and Liz against her because his back was up against the wall._​​_This confession not only won him loyalty points with Vanessa, but gave her ammunition to put Austin on the defensive. Does this mean Austin and Steve will be going up? Liz certainly wants her to nominate Steve, but if I had to pick any of the other four HGs for Vanessa to target, Liz would be the only one with whom she really doesn't have strategic ties she could pull to get from the Final four to the Final Three. But if the HGs were thinking strategically, they probably would have voted out Liz instead of Julia._​​_ Instead, Vanessa will probably take the safe road and nominate Steve and Johnny, because that's how you treat your friends._​​_ A couple notes about changes to the broadcast schedule for the rest of the season. NFL Football is coming to CBS next Thursday and there's likely going to be a taped eviction over the final weekend leading into the Final Three HoH competition. According to my TV's programming schedule for next week, this is what we can expect:_​​_ Sunday, 9/13, 8:31PM Nomination Episode_​​_ Tuesday, 9/15, 8:00PM Surprise Veto and Live Eviction (taped Monday afternoon)_​​_ Wednesday, 9/16, 8:00PM Surprise Live Eviction and Start of Final Three HoH competition Part I_​​_ Sunday, 9/20, 8:01PM Conclusion of Final Three HoH competition Part I and season recap_​​_ Wednesday, 9/21, 9:31PM Live Season Finale - Final Three HoH competition Parts II and live Part III, followed by voting for the winner_​​_ Note that although it's described as live, the HGs seem to know what's up. Last night, Steve said goodbye to the HoH room - until Tuesday, when he presumably will have won the final four HoH."_​​Source ​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Headcount*​​*







*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Nominations*​​​


Spoiler



​*Vanessa has Nominated Steve and Johnny Mac for Eviction*​
As of 1:30AM, the PoV competition has not yet been played.​
The Luxury Prize is a trip outside the BB house to a surprise destination.​
Liz took Vanessa with her and Frankie (BB 16) to an Arianna Grande concert.​​Source ​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*PoV Competition Results*​​​


Spoiler



​John Won PoV​​Source ​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: BB airs tonight on CBS at 8PM(e).*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*PoV Meeting/Ceremony Results*​​​


Spoiler



​*Johnny Mac used the PoV on himself. Vanessa nominated Austin in his place. *​
Either Steve or Austin will be evicted.​​Source ​​​


​


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

The news ticker states the following on the live feeds page:

_*The live feeds will pause starting on Monday 9/14 at 9am PST and will resume on Tuesday 9/15 at 9pm PST. We appreciate your cooperation.*_


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Fuskie Opines*​​​


Spoiler



​*"Go! Go! Go Johnny, Go!‏" *​​_"Deep down Louisiana close to New Orleans_​_Way back up in the woods among the evergreens_​_There stood a log cabin made of earth and wood_​_Where lived a country dentist boy named Johnny B. Goode_​_Who never ever learned to read or write so well_​_But he could play the Veto just like a ringing a bell..." _​​Yes, Liz and Vanessa got to see the Ariana Grande concert with Frankie but that by it'self didn't justify the feeds being off for 16 hours. Thank you to App who went above and beyond staying up way past her bed time when the feeds did finally return so we could not only find out who was nominated but to report on the strategizing that couldn't wait until morning.​​As predicted, Vanessa took the easy road and nominated John and Steve because she was afraid to get blood on her hands by nominating Liz or Austin (and apparently John and Steve are blood-free). Liz wanted Steve out and Austin wanted John out, and as long as they could agree, what Vanessa wanted wasn't important.​​For some strange reason, John offered to Liztin that he would throw the Veto competition if they promised to vote for him to stay, which of course they did. Then they promptly ran to tell Vanessa about John's offer. I think John did it expecting Liztin to tell Vanessa and make themselves look foolish because why on earth would John throw the Veto when he'd already been evicted once?​​It's a puzzler, for sure, but then again so was the Veto competition and that meant one thing- Austin, Liz and Vanessa were playing in Steve and Johnny Mac's sandbox.​​It was close, but Johnny Mac beat Steve to win the Veto and seemed to send Vanessa's plans into a tailspin, though if she hadn't anticipated this possibility she's not half the player she thinks she is.​​Would Vanessa replace John with Austin or Liz? Would it matter since Steve was the new target? Would John play along and vote out Steve or would he turn against them and split up Liz and Austin? Even if he did, it would just be a tie and Vanessa would save them, right? Of course she would.​​Vanessa, for her part, spent a long time with Steve going through different scenarios with skittle and M&Ms, assuring him that he was safe in exchange for his not telling anyone how he was helping her. She repeatedly pressed him for his gut opinion which he gamely provided while she divulged no indication of her own thoughts in the process. She wanted them to be surprised. Which means either she hadn't made up her mind or she was using Steve to confirm her thinking about who would vote out whom in the Final Four and Final Three, and how the jury would vote for different final two combinations and then she would send him packing to the jury once he was no longer of any use.​​Kind of depends on whether you think Vanessa is a great game player or the most evil and vile HGs ever to play the game. Personally, I don't see it has being that complicated. It doesn't matter how the jury votes if you can't make it to the end, and if Austin and Liz make it to the Final Three, the only way to get there is to win that final HoH, and that's a big risk to take. Plus, your opportunity to get either or both of them nominated for the Final Four eviction depends on your luck at winning Veto. So that's three competitions you would have to win to have control over your own destiny.​​They'll have all of Sunday to hash out the details while sunning themselves as summer comes to a rapid end.​​They think they'll have a live eviction on Tuesday but aren't prepared for their Monday Veto meeting to turn into a live eviction taping that will air on Tuesday night. Will Austin and Liz turn on each other or will they count on Johnny Mac and Vanessa to remain loyal to them?​​We can probably expect to lose live feeds from Monday afternoon through Tuesdays airing of the taped live eviction on the west coast (9PM BBT).​​Source ​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Morning Message From Morty*​​​


Spoiler



​​​Good Morning _Big Brother_ Fans! We are just hours away from a 36 hour feed blackout. The HGs will get at least one blindside today, when Big Brother tells them to get ready for an eviction. The second blindside could be when Julie tells the HGs the vote is tied. Last night John and Vanessa agreed to blindside Austin and boot him out. It all went down starting at 10:15PM if you want to read all the details.​​Now here's the problem: There's only two votes, Johnny Mac and Liz, and one tie-breaker, Vanessa. Liz will vote to evict Steve, and if John's not fibbing, he's voting to evict Austin. Julie Chen will then ask Vanessa to break the tie, live, looking right at Austin, with Liz sitting next to her. Vanessa may [have] special powers of mind control that put Dan Gheesling to shame, but when it comes to actually doing the job herself, history has shown she takes the easy way out. Will Vanessa follow through, or cop-out and evict Steve? After all, evicting the little guy would be so easy, she'd still be friends with Liz and Austin, and they'd probably go after Johnny. For the sake of good TV, I'm hoping she evicts Austin, the reactions from him and Liz will be priceless. And by-the-way, I'm not biased, I'm just mean.​​Here's something else to consider, she has talked John into voting against Austin, so what if he does, then Vanessa votes out Steve, she has just screwed John, because after that, there's no way Austin and Liz would work with him.​​Now I know you can't wait to read what happens today, but the feeds will be off until after the special secret eviction episode airs Tuesday night on the west coast. So they say the feeds will go off at 9AM BBT, but you know they are never on time. I have a couple updaters that said they'd watch for feed leaks for us, but for the most part, we have the day off!​​Source ​​​


​​​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: Special Eviction Episode Airs Tonight On CBS At 8PM(e).*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Special Episode Results*​​​By a vote of 2-1, Austin was Evicted
Steve is the new HoH!​​​


Spoiler




Steve nominated John and Vanessa for eviction.
Vanessa won the Power of Veto!
Vanessa will cast the sole vote to evict tomorrow.
Either Liz or Johnny Mac will be evicted.​​*What Happens Next? *Steve, Vanessa and whomever isn't evicted Wednesday night will all play in the final HoH Part I, an endurance competition. The winner of Part I gets to go on to Part III. The two losers of Part I face off in Part II, which is usually part physical and part puzzle. The winner of Part II faces off against the winner of Part I in the live Part III competition on Finale night. The winner of Part III, the final HoH of BB17, will then choose who they will take with them to face the jury, the other being evicted and final jury member.​​America's Favorite Player! Vote for the Houseguest you think deserves to win $25,000! Vote up to 20 times per day. Voting closes Monday, Sept. 21st at 10AM PT. Vote  here. ​​Source ​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Headcount*​​*







*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: Another Special Eviction Episode Airs on CBS Tonight At 8PM(e).*


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Second Special Eviction Episode Results*​​With Vanessa Casting the Sole Vote,
Johnny Mac was Evicted
Your Final Three Are: Liz, Steve & Vanessa​​​


Spoiler




Vanessa Won the First Part of the Final HoH Competition. ​​Source ​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: No BB Episode Airing Tonight. *​​*The Next BB Episode Airs On CBS On Sunday Night At 8PM(e).*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Fuskie's Thoughts*​​​​_It turned colder, that's where it ends.
So I told her we'd still be friends.
Then we made our true love vow.
Wonder what she's doing now?
Summer dreams, ripped at the seams,
Bu-ut oh, those summer nights! _

For the first time in forever, there was a blindside. Vanessa and Johnny Mac may have cooked up the plan to tie the vote, but Austin and Liz had no clue that Vanessa would evict Austin and shatter the showmance. Steve looked nervous but excited, as if he knew he'd win either way having made it to the Final Five. But the look of shock on Liz's face and the stunned paralysis of Austin as Julie Chen's official words of eviction settled in were priceless.

Even as he was walking out the door, Austin was trying to get Vanessa to change her mind. You can't win, he said as if he would have any influence over the other eight members of the jury.

Considering that Austin, Liz and Julia dominated the game and played a role in most of them being evicted, the chances are good the other jury members would celebrate Austin's eviction rather than vow revenge on Vanessa. To the contrary, we've already seen jury members recognize her game play so I would not be surprised if her profile as a master strategist rose from his eviction.

So the showmance is over and the Final Four are Vanessa, Steve, Johnny Mac and Lovelorn Liz. With Steve winning HoH, he has guaranteed himself final three - he wrote 601 then changed it to 701 (just under 12 minutes) and won because Johnny Mac went too high with his guess of one hour (the correct answer was about 47m).

With Liz out of the running, were they both trying to throw it? John's guess seemed obviously too high and Steve was obviously too low. He tried to cover saying he meant to guess 6000 but left off a zero. I'm not sure why he felt he needed to lie at this point in the game but I'm pretty sure he was trying to cover up something.

We first knew from the Veto hanging on the wall that the Veto had been played, and subsequently learned that Steve had nominated Vanessa and Johnny Mac. Nice that he put the two people who had just voted to keep him on the block. But of course, with the Final Four, it's really a question of who won Veto. And that was Vanessa. So she'll be replaced by Liz and have the sole vote to evict either Liz or Johnny Mac.

So the question at hand is who does Vanessa want to join her and Steve in the Final Three. Liz is not likely to take Vanessa to the end if she wins Final HoH, but if she joins the jury, that's three votes likely against her - Austin, Liz and Julia.

Johnny Mac nearly matched Vanessa in the last endurance competition showing an inner fortitude that hadn't been seen in the happy go-lucky dentist. On the other hand, he's a once evicted returnee - surely the jury wouldn't reward him with a win if Vanessa sat next to him. Clearly this is not a clean-cut decision.

While Liz and John napped, Vanessa and Steve briefly discussed the options. Vanessa says she hasn't made up her mind yet, she's waiting for them to campaign to her. Johnny Mac would be better to beat in the Final Three, Vanessa says, but Liz might be easier.

We know they HGs know they have another live eviction show on Wednesday night (instead of on Thursday due to NFL on CBS), so they know there's only a limited amount of time remaining.

Right after Steve won HoH during Monday's taped eviction, Liz ran straight to the bedroom to cry. But don't worry, Sandra D, you'll be with your

_Rama lama lama ka dinga da dinga dong
Shoo-bop sha wadda wadda yippity boom de boom
Chang chang changitty chang sha-bop
Dip da-dip da-dip doo-*** da doo-bee doo
Boogedy boogedy boogedy boogedy
Shoo-be doo-*** she-bop
Sha-na-na-na-na-na-na-na yippity dip de doom
*** ba-ba lu-mop and *** bam boom_

Soon enough. Maybe in just 24 more hours, if you're unlucky.​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Headcount*​​*







*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*HoH Competition - Part 2*​​​


Spoiler



​*Steve Won the Second Part of the Final HoH Competition*​
*This means that on Wednesday, he will face off with Vanessa live as they compete for the title of HoH.*​​​​*What Happens Next? *Vanessa gets to go on to Part III. The Liz & Steve will I face off in Part II, which is usually part physical and part puzzle.​​The second part of the HoH competition took place Friday and Steve won that round.​​ Steve will face off against Vanessa in the live Part III competition on Finale night. The winner of Part III, the final HoH of BB17, will then choose who they will take with them to face the jury, the other being evicted and final jury member.​​Source ​​​


​​​​


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

My short thoughts...

Vanessa deserves to win because she's outplayed everyone. I hate to admit this because I don't like her, but she's been about as good as some of the greats like Will, Dan, Derrick and Evel Dick.

Steve is a great person but hasn't done much.

Liz has been a floater but not in the traditional sense.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> My short thoughts...
> 
> Vanessa deserves to win because she's outplayed everyone. I hate to admit this because I don't like her, but she's been about as good as some of the greats like Will, Dan, Derrick and Evel Dick.
> 
> ...


+1 ... reluctantly. :bang


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: BB airs tonight on CBS at 8PM(e).*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*From Fuskie*​​​


Spoiler



​_"She's a former professional gambler who made her livelihood reading people and using their tells to her advantage. He's a socially awkward geek who thrives on music and logic. She's a twin model who makes her living being seen but nearly forgot the mirrors for a boy from the wrong side of the tracks.

They live together in a house [that] forces you to see yourself as others see you. A house void of song and intellectual stimulation. A house that is relentlessly unforgiving if you forget where you are. These three people have nothing in common except that they have outlasted 14 others on their summer-long quest to win half a million dollars.

In 5 days, it all comes to an end. So what did Vanessa, Steve and Liz do today?

They slept, they ate, then went to the bathroom.

The Big Brother house today was less exciting than a Martin O'Malley campaign rally. Just before 8PM BBT, the Final Three HoH Part II competition began between Liz and Steve.

While Steve has been playing this game alone all season (despite what Vanessa thinks), Liz had been dependent first on Austin and then on Vanessa for support and strategy. Vanessa has been quietly helping Liz when she thought Steve wasn't paying attention, but Steve's not as unaware as I sometimes think she takes him to be.

It did not go unnoticed last night that Liz was using the same candy strategy Vanessa had used to get a handle on the sequence of HoHs, Vetoes and evictions during the season. More to the point, Vanessa has avoided any game strategy talk with Steve, and neither Steve nor Liz have considered making a Part II deal.

In fact, Steve has said more than once that the only way he can win the game is to win Part II and Part III of the final Final Three HoH. From the moment he stepped foot into the house, he's been alone. It's been said that the path to your future begins with your first steps today. Vanessa, Steve and Liz are beginning that journey today. The question is, in what direction will they be going?"_

_Source _​​​


​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*What Happens Next? *​​


Spoiler



Vanessa won Part 1 and gets to go on to Part III.​​​Liz & Steve faced off in Part II, which was a crossword puzzle based on BB17 clues and it sounds like they were suspended and had to "fly" back and forth with the letters. This part of the HoH competition took place Friday and Steve won that round.​​Steve will face off against Vanessa in the live Part III competition on Finale night. The winner of Part III, the final HoH of BB17, will then choose who they will take with them to face the jury, the other being evicted and final jury member.​​Should he win HoH, Steve is seriously contemplating taking  Liz  to the Final Two.​​Source ​​​


​​*Reminder: BB Finale airs Wednesday night on CBS at 9:30PM(e).*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reminder: BB Finale airs tonight on CBS at 9:30PM(e).*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Steve Wins Big Brother 17*​​*







*​​​​*Second Place*​​*







*​​​​​*James Wins $25,000 America's Favorite Player*​


----------

